# متجدد : مكتبة هندسة مدنية باللغة الانجليزية



## خيطو (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع متجدد وسيتم وضع فيه بإذن الله كل ما يخص قسم الهندسة المدنية من كتب ومراجع مختلفة باللغة الانجليزية تيسيرا على السادة الزملاء بقسم الهندسة المدنية
وسيتم وضع كل كتاب بصفحة منفصلة متضمنا اسم الكتاب وشكل الغلاف كلما تيسر ذلك لسهولة التعرف على الكتاب بالاضافة الى رابط الكتاب
ونرحب ايضا بمساهمات الزملاء بوضع اى روابط لكتب اخرى فى هذا الموضوع ليكون الموضوع مرجع للجميع يتم الاهتداء اليه فى حال طلب اى كتاب بشئ من السهولة والسرعة ان شاء الله


تابعونا فى المشاركات التالية ان شاء الله​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Analysis and Design of Shallow and Deep Foundations-REESE-ISENHOWER- WANG*

Analysis and Design of Shallow and Deep Foundations-REESE-ISENHOWER- WANG
 








Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/301823499/Analysis_and_Design_of_Shallow_and_Deep_Foundations.rar 

or 

http://www.4shared.com/file/1565876...d_Deep_Foundations-REESE-ISENHOWER-_WANG.html
 ​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Assessing_Building_Performance-Preiser*

Assessing_Building_Performance-Preiser


 





Download links

 http://rapidshare.com/files/301569847/Assessing_Building_Performance-Preiser.pdf

or

 http://www.4shared.com/file/155987039/11f5c47/Assessing_Building_Performance-Preiser.html

or

 http://depositfiles.com/files/9bc1kwxwa​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Building Failures DIAGNOSIS AND AVOIDANCE- W.H.Ransom*

Building Failures DIAGNOSIS AND AVOIDANCE- W.H.Ransom






Download links

http://depositfiles.com/files/85j36bn0e

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/299600099/Building_Failures_DIAGNOSIS_AND_AVOIDANCE-_W.H.Ransom.pdf

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989944/dfe1fa81/Building_Failures_-_WHRansom.html​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*A Geology for Engineers 7thed-Blyth*

 A Geology for Engineers 7thed-Blyth​​





​​
Download links

 http://rapidshare.com/files/296877387/A_Geology_for_Engineers_7th_ed-Blyth.pdf

​or

http://www.4shared.com/file/156614427/27ae8d0a/A_Geology_for_Engineers_7thed-Blyth.html​​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Building Services Handbook-hall*

Building Services Handbook-hall






Download Links

http://www.4shared.com/file/155987033/e1cab559/Building_Services_Handbook-hall.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/298575535/Building_Services_Handbook-hall.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/5l7100kwg ​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Composite Structures of Steel and Concrete- JOHNSON*

Composite Structures of Steel and Concrete- JOHNSON






Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/298717866/Composite_Structures_of_Steel_and_Concrete-_JOHNSON.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/1mfyowapb

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/1559900...tructures_Of_Steel_And_Concrete_-Johnson.html
​ ​


----------



## خيطو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*Buried Pipe design-folkman*

*Buried Pipe design-folkman*​ 





Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/298780048/Buried_Pipe-folkman.rar ​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Computational Hydraulics and Hydrology - An Illustrated Dictionary*

Computational Hydraulics and Hydrology - An Illustrated Dictionary​ 
nicolas adrien​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298279515/Computational_Hydraulics_and_Hydrology_-_An_Illustrated_Dictionary.rar​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/157111975/30a3400e/Computational_Hydraulics_and_Hydrology_-_An_Illustrated_Dictionary.html​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Concrete Pipe Design Manual*

*Concrete Pipe Design Manual*​ 
*American concrete pipe association*​ 
*



*​ 
*Download links*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/308287786/Concrete_Pipe_Design_Manual.rar*

or

*http://www.4shared.com/file/157115930/abc7e6d2/Concrete_Pipe_Design_Manual.html*

or

*http://depositfiles.com/files/lrrrhjb6t*​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Design Analysis in Rock Mechanics (2006*

Design Analysis in Rock Mechanics (2006​ 
wiliam Pariseau​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/157141507/5016c1f1/Design_Analysis_in_Rock_Mechanics__2006_-Pariseau.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/303561674/Design_Analysis_in_Rock_Mechanics__2006_-Pariseau.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/hjbjz4yy0​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Design of Water Supply Pipe Network*

Design of Water Supply Pipe Network​ 
swamee and sharma​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/157149407/94608329/Design_of_Water_Supply_Pipe_Networks-swamee-sharma.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298633167/Design_of_Water_Supply_Pipe_Networks.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Design of Wood Structures ASD*

Design of Wood Structures ASD

fridley- Breyer-cobeen


Download links

http://depositfiles.com/files/epku5zr89

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/157157387/84494127/Design_of_Wood_Structures_ASD-breyer.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/300928342/Design_of_Wood_Structures_ASD-breyer.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Design with Structural Steel A Guide for Architects aisc 2002*

Design with Structural Steel A Guide for Architects aisc 2002 ​ 
by

American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/859inpr3d​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1571614...ctural_Steel_A_Guide_for_Architects-aisc.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299594409/Design_with_Structural_Steel_-_A_Guide_for_Architects.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Determining project requirements*

DETERMINING PROJECT REQUIREMENTS​ 
HANS-JONASSON​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298721947/DETERMINING_PROJECT_REQUIREMENTS-JONASSON.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155987037/e6a77140/DETERMINING_PROJECT_REQUIREMENTS-JONASSON.html​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/2a0bxb5o2​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Encyclopedia of Environmental Science and Engineering*

Encyclopedia of Environmental Science and Engineering​ 
EDITORS
JAMES R. PFAFFLIN
EDWARD N. ZIEGLER
Polytechnic University​ 




​

Download links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155987035/8a9106c/Encyclopedia_of_Environmental_Science_and_Engineering.html​

or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298712840/Encyclopedia_of_Environmental_Science_and_Engineering.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Engineering Fundamentals*

Engineering Fundamentals​ 
roger timings​ 




Download Links

http://rapidshare.com/files/298279516/Engineering_Fundamentals-timings.pdf

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/157373495/ce7962f3/Engineering_Fundamentals-timings.html​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Examples in Structural Analysis*

Examples in Structural Analysis ​ 
Willi McKenzie ​ 
Taylor & Francis | 2006-10-16 | ISBN: 0415370531 | 707 pages | PDF | 27 MB​ 


​ 
Download Links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/297431347/Examples_in_Structural_Analysis-mckenzie.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989993/f42b116f/Examples_in_Structural_Analysis.html​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Foundation Engineering Handbook 2006*

Foundation Engineering Handbook 2006

robert day






Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/296931485/Foundation_Engineering_Handbook_2006.pdf

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989912/4bf5abf1/Foundation_Engineering_Handbook__based_on_IBC_2006-_R_W_Day.html​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering Handbook*

Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering Handbook
robert day​ 
McGraw-Hill Professional | 2001-11-28 | ISBN: 0071377824 | 700 pages | pdf | 21 Mb​ 


​ 
Dwnload links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/297439578/Geotechnical_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook.pdf​
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/157409006/41232c10/Geotechnical_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook.html​


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*Handbook of Analytical Techniques in Concrete Science and Technology*

Handbook of Analytical Techniques in Concrete Science and Technology

*V. S. Ramachandran*
and
*James J. Beaudoin*

*




*​
Download links

*http://rapidshare.com/files/308276519/Handbook_of_Analytical_Techniques_in_Concrete_Science_and_Technology.rar*

*or*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/157416804/c43d2562/Handbook_of_Analytical_Techniques_in_Concrete_Science_and_Technology.html*

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Understanding building failures - third edition*

UNDERSTANDING BUILDING FAILURES - THIRD EDITION


Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/97361228/5137965/Building_Failures.html​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Design of Tall Buildings - Preliminary Design and Optimization*

Design of Tall Buildings​ Preliminary Design and Optimization

​ By​ P. Jayachandran, Ph.D, M.ASCE.,​ Worcester Polytechnic Institute, Worcester, Massachusetts, 01609, USA​ [email protected]

Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/97364632/cc0af9d4/Design_of_tall_buildings.html
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Dynamics of Structures 3rd Ed 2006 - Anil K. Chopra*

*Dynamics of Structures 3rd Ed 2006 - Anil K. Chopra*​ 

Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1360199...of_Structures_3rd_Ed_2006_-_Anil_K_Chopra.htm​ 
or​ 
Another link from eng 
خيطو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989917/3b9f5f7e/Dynamics_of_Structures_-_Anil_.html​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Seismic Analysis and Design of Retaining Walls, Buried Structures, Slopes, and Embank*

*Seismic Analysis and Design of Retaining Walls, Buried Structures, Slopes, and Embankments*


Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1146820...Buried_Structures_Slopes_and_Embankments.html

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Seismic Analysis of Retaining Walls, Buried Structures, Embankments and integral abut*

*Seismic Analysis of Retaining Walls, Buried Structures, Embankments and integral abutments*


Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/1146827...tures_Embankments_and_integral_abutments.html
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*Stability and Ductility of Steel Structures - Usami& Itoh*

Stability and Ductility of Steel Structures - Usami& Itoh​ 





Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/226316811/2576ee7c/Stability_and_Ductility_of_Ste.html

or​ 
Another link from eng 
خيطو

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989952/2f996ef5/Stability_and_Ductility_of_Ste.html​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Handbook of Engineering Tables-crc 2004*

Handbook of Engineering Tables-crc 2004







Hundreds of tables and figures needed in virtually every area of engineering: electrical, mechanical, computer, biomedical, power, signal processing, electronics, mechatronics, MEMS and NEMS, communications, aerospace, and ocean engineering 

Complete references to the source material 

A detailed table of *******s and extensive indexing that make it easy to find the data you need 

The most important tables from every engineering discipline in one volume collected from the best, most authoritative references in the business--it's now more than wishful thinking. The CRC Handbook of Engineering Tables makes it a reality. The most frequently consulted tables and figures from CRC's acclaimed engineering handbooks are gathered together to provide a one-stop resource for the data that engineers around the world rely upon. 

Organized by engineering specialty and extensively indexed, this handbook is designed for fast, convenient access and is one reference you'll want to keep close at 


hand throughout your career.

Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/297367187/Handbook_of_Engineering_Tables-crc.pdf
​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*HandBook of Structural SteelWork*

HandBook of Structural SteelWork

The British Constructional Steelwork Association Ltd and The Steel Construction Institute, 2002


Download links

http://depositfiles.com/files/ou1l6mz6o

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990043/e3c3297/HandBook_of_Structural_SteelWo.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/296912219/HandBook_of_Structural_SteelWork.pdf
​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Handbook of WasteWater & Water Treatment plant operations*

Handbook of WasteWater & Water Treatment plant operations

frank spellman crc 2003







download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/301592293/Handbook_of_WasteWater___Water_Treatment-spellman.pdf 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/301593483/Handbook_of_Water_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Plant_Operations.rar 
or

http://www.4shared.com/file/158744828/ed884e77/Handbook_of_Water_and_Wastewat.html

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/6irv8cvve​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Handbook of water and wastewater treatment technologies*

HANDBOOK OF WATER AND WASTEWATER TREATMENT TECHNOLOGIES

nicholas Cheremisinof






Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/301595923/HANDBOOK_OF_WATER_AND_WASTEWATER_TREATMENT_TECHNOLOGIES-Cheremisinof.pdf ​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Hydraulics of pipeline systems-crc 2000*

Hydraulics of pipeline systems-crc 2000​ 
Bruce E. Larock
Roland W. Jeppson
Gary Z. Watters​ 
​



​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/303276820/Hydraulics_of_pipeline_systems-Larock-_Jeppson-_Watters.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/158757720/c7da0726/Hydraulics_of_pipeline_systems.html​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/67ivzodht​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Hydraulic Calculations Handbook-Schlumberger company*

Hydraulic Calculations Handbook-Schlumberger company







Dowload links

http://rapidshare.com/files/303280272/Hydraulic_Calculations_Handbook-Schlumberger_company.pdf

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/158967499/221ec3b0/Hydraulic_Calculations_Handboo.html

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/x6c31pp4p
​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Hydraulic Canals Design, Construction, Regulation and Maintenance*

Hydraulic Canals Design, Construction, Regulation and Maintenance

jose montanes







Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/303278739/Hydraulic_Canals_Design__Construction__Regulation_ and_Maintenance-montanes.pdf

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/158976913/87167d20/Hydraulic_Canals_Design_Constr.html

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/7ocn3rhxd​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Matrix analysis of structural dynamics*

Matrix analysis of structural dynamics​ 
crc 2000 -franklin cheng​ 


​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298133955/matrix_analysis_of_structural_dynamics-cheng.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155990052/60203340/Matrix_Analysis_of_Structural_.html​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Nonlinear seismic analysis and design of reinforced concrete buildings*

NONLINEAR SEISMIC ANALYSIS AND DESIGN OF REINFORCED CONCRETE BUILDINGS

P.FAJFAR and
H.KRAWINKLER

_



_

Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/297577231/NONLINEAR_SEISMIC_ANALYSIS_AND_DESIGN_OF_REINFORCED_CONCRETE_BUILDINGS.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/ud5ol48ly​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Nonlinearity in Structural Dynamics*

Nonlinearity in Structural Dynamics​ 
K Worden and G R Tomlinson​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/308278779/Nonlinearity_in_Structural_Dynamics.pdfor"]http://rapidshare.com/files/308278779/Nonlinearity_in_Structural_Dynamics.pdf

or[/URL]

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990007/6d3d338a/Nonlinearity_in_Structural_Dyn.html

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/qlirc2q7v​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Open Channel Flow*

Open Channel Flow

_Henderson_
1966


Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/298279517/Open_Channel_Flow_-_Henderson.pdf

or

http://dc171.4shared.com/download/159011108/94235334/Open_Channel_Flow_-_Henderson.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Open Channel Hydraulics*

Open Channel Hydraulics 

a.osman akan

Publisher: Butterworth | Pages: 384 | 2006-03-06 | ISBN 0750668571 | PDF | 2.5 MB
Open Channel Hydraulics is written for undergraduate and graduate civil engineering students, and practicing engineers.

Written in clear and simple language, it introduces and explains all the main topics required for courses on open channel flows, using numerous worked examples to illustrate the key points.

With coverage of both introduction to flows, practical guidance to the design of open channels, and more advanced topics such as bridge hydraulics and the problem of scour, Professor Akan's book offers an unparalleled user-friendly study of this important subject

Â·Clear and simple style suited for undergraduates and graduates alike
Â·Many solved problems and worked examples
Â·Practical and accessible guide to key aspects of open channel flow





Download links

http://dc171.4shared.com/download/159020523/c9d25d57/Open_Channel_Hydraulics-aosman.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/xjgvjylq4​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*PCI Design Handbook precast prestressed concrete 6th Ed*

PCI Design Handbook precast prestressed concrete 6th Ed







Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/308828409/PCI_Design_Handbook_precast_prestressed_concrete_6th_Ed.pdf

or

http://dc93.4shared.com/download/155989916/4c986fe8/PCI_Design_Handbook_precast_pr.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Pipeline Design for Water Engineers*

Pipeline Design for Water Engineers​ 
DAVID STEPHENSON​ 
Elsevier Publishing Company | 1989-06-01 | ISBN: 0444873732 | 264 pages | PDF | 7,5 MB​ 


​ 

Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298780047/Pipeline_Design_for_Water_Engneers.rar​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/yr9w99qug​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*piping and valves*

piping and valves

FRANK R. SPELLMAN AND JOANNE DRINAN

Publisher: CRC | ISBN: 1587161028 | edition 2001 | PDF | 184 pages





Download links

http://depositfiles.com/files/yr9w99qug

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/298780042/piping_and_valves.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*plasticity theory*

plasticity theory

Jacob Lubliner








Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/297583502/plasticity_theory-Jacob_Lubliner.pdf

or

http://dc166.4shared.com/download/159037095/6539f24b/plasticity_theory-Jacob_Lublin.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/latp52kdf​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Plastic Analysis and Design of Steel Structures*

Plastic Analysis and Design of Steel Structures

M. Bill Wong
2009





Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/297579182/Plastic_Analysis_and_Design_of_Steel_Structures_-_Wong.pdf

or

http://dc124.4shared.com/download/155989962/4b43d36/Plastic_Analysis_and_Design_of.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*Project Scheduling: A Research Handbook*

Project Scheduling: A Research Handbook 

Erik L. Demeulemeester Willy S. Herroelen

Springer | ISSN 1402070519 | 2002-06-30 | PDF | 712 Pages | 39,6 Mb 







Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/298145589/PROJECT_SCHEDULING_A_Research_Handbook-Erik_L._Demeulemeester_Willy_S._Herroelen.pdf

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/155987032/96cd85cf/PROJECT_SCHEDULING_A_Research_.html​


----------



## خيطو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*reinforced concrete deep beams*

reinforced concrete deep beams​ 
f.k.kong​ 
Routledge | ISBN: 0216926955 | 1998 | PDF | 299 pages | ​ 





​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/297355773/Reinforced_Concrete_Deep_Beams_-_F.K.Kong.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/umja747fi​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Soils and Foundation Handbook 2004*

Soils and Foundation Handbook 2004

state of florida


Download links 

http://rapidshare.com/files/303759301/Soils_and_Foundation_Handbook_2004-state_of_florida.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/35mre6n3u​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*STEELREINFORCED CONCRETE STRUCTURES Assessment and Repair of Corrosion*

STEELREINFORCED CONCRETE STRUCTURES Assessment and Repair of Corrosion

Mohamed A. El-Reedy







Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/298279518/STEELREINFORCED_CONCRETE_STRUCTURES_Assessment_and_Repair_of_Corrosion-Mohamed_A._El-Reedy.pdf

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/zdny6vbw1

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/159442951/df5f2ce5/STEELREINFORCED_CONCRETE_STRUC.html​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*structural steel designers handbook*

structural steel designers handbook
brockenbrough







Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/296937598/structural_steel_designers_handbook-brockenbrough.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Structure Design Guidelines for Load and Resistance Factor Design*

Structure Design Guidelines for Load and Resistance Factor Design

state of florida


Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/303760268/Structure_Design_Guidelines_for_Load_and_Resistance_Factor_Design-state_of_florida.pdf​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/9qnd0g2pg​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/159453515/30989a49/Structure_Design_Guidelines_fo.html​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Theory Of Plates AND Shells*

Theory Of Plates AND Shells​ 
_Timoshenko_​ 

Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/296890751/Theory_Of_Plates___Shells_-Timoshenko.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*The Construction of Buildings 5 PARTS*

The Construction of Buildings 5 PARTS 

barry






Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/308840426/The_Construction_of_Buildings_-barry.rar​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Tunnelling in Weak Rocks*

Tunnelling in Weak Rocks ​ 
Singh Goel 2006​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989910/a5fbcadd/TUNNELLING_IN_WEAK_ROCKS.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/308284479/Tunnelling_in_Weak_Rocks-Singh_Goel__2006.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Water Wells and Boreholes*

Water Wells and Boreholes​ 
BRUCE MISSTEAR -DAVID BANKS-LEWIS CLARK​ 




​ 
Download link​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/308281065/Water_Wells_and_Boreholes.pdf ​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Elasticity of Transversely Isotropic Materials 2006*

Elasticity of Transversely Isotropic Materials 2006

by
Haojiang Ding
Weiqiu Chen
L. Zhang





Download links 

http://www.4shared.com/file/159505958/588d99d/Elasticity_of_Transversely_Iso.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/311963465/Elasticity_of_Transversely_Isotropic_Materials.rar​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Creep Mechanics*

Creep Mechanics
josef betten​ 
Provides a short survey of recent advances in the mathematical modelling of the mechanical behavior of anisotropic solids under creep conditions​ 


 
Download links

http://depositfiles.com/files/i0pzlr9oa​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/159645441/1e831745/Creep_Mechanics-josef_betten.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/312073383/Creep_Mechanics-josef_betten.rar​


----------



## خيطو (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*Creep Resistant Steels 2008*

Creep Resistant Steels 2008
CRC​ 
Fujio Abe, Torsten-Ulf Kern and R. Viswanathan​





​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/312083669/CRC.Creep.Resistant.Steels.Mar.2008.rar​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/32sooanrh​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/159666460/33c7b9df/CRCCreepResistantSteelsMar2008.html​


----------



## خيطو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*Applied Hydrology*

Applied Hydrology​ 
Ven Te Chow
David R. Maidment
Larry W. Mays​ 




​ 
Download link​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301828691/Applied_Hydrology.rar​


----------



## خيطو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*Cold-Formed Steel Design*

Cold-Formed Steel Design​ 
*Wei-Wen Yu*​ 




​ 
Download link​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301830437/Cold-Formed_Steel_Design.rar​


----------



## خيطو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*Construction Site Work, Site Utilities and Substructures Databook*

Construction Site Work, Site Utilities and Substructures Databook​ 
Sidney M. Levy​ 




​ 
Download link​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301836317/Construction_Site_Work.rar​


----------



## خيطو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*Engineering Measurements - Methods and Intrinsic Errors*

Engineering Measurements
Methods and Intrinsic Errors​ 
T A Polak and C Pande​






​ 
Download link​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301836317/Construction_Site_Work.rar​


----------



## خيطو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*Seismic Design of Reinforced and Precast Concrete Buildings*

Seismic Design of Reinforced and Precast Concrete Buildings

ROBERT E. ENGLEKIRK








Download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/3018415...Reinforced_and_Precast_Concrete_Buildings.rar
​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Advanced Concrete Technology - part1/4*

Advanced Concrete Technology - part1/4


Downliad link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990030/d874f5ea/Advanced_Concrete_Technology_-.html​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Advanced Concrete Technology part 2/4*

Advanced Concrete Technology part 2/4​ 


 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155990031/af73c57c/Advanced_Concrete_Technology_-.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/298279512/advanced_concrete_technology-choo.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Advanced Concrete Technology part 3/4*

Advanced Concrete Technology part 3/4






Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990032/367a94c6/Advanced_Concrete_Technology_-.html​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Advanced Concrete Technology part 4/4*

Advanced Concrete Technology part 4/4





Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990033/417da450/Advanced_Concrete_Technology_-.html​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Principles of construction safety*

Principles of construction safety

Alan holt​ 


 
Download links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/161060646/a5445f43/principles_of_construction_saf.html​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/7aczvqzzj​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/313124142/principles_of_construction_safety-alan_holt.rar​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Handbook of Water Economics Principles and Practice*

Handbook of Water Economics Principles and Practice

Colin Green​ 


 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/161069544/3404cfbc/Handbook_of_Water_Economics_Pr.html​


----------



## خيطو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*Precast concrete structures*

Precast concrete structures​ 
Kim elliott​ 


 
Download links​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/xrwo5qir9​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/161077508/84611810/precast_concrete_structures-ki.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Structure and Architecture*

Structure and Architecture

Angus J. Macdonald


Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/313343693/Structure_and_Architecture-Angus_J._Macdonald.rar

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/161344523/f204048a/Structure_and_Architecture-Ang.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Fundamentals Of Structural Stability*

Fundamentals Of Structural Stability

Simitses&Hodges​ 




​ 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989950/c1970fd9/Fundamentals_Of_Structural_Sta.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Column Shortening in Tall Structures*

Column Shortening in Tall Structures

Fintel Ghosh Iyengar


Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989988/7ae2f9a6/Column_Shortening_in_Tall_Stru.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Fundamentals of Vibrations*

Fundamentals of Vibrations​ 
L.Meirovitch​ 


 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989939/ee1110fb/Fundamentals_of_Vibrations_-_L.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

Structural Engineering Water Tanks
gene gopenko

pic not available

download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990012/44cf644/Structural_Engineering_Water_T.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Dewatering and groundwater control*

Dewatering and groundwater control​ 
ARMY TM 5-818-5 NAVY NAVFAC P-418​ 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989979/8a7dd5ff/dewatering_and_groundwater_con.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

design of liquid retaining concrete structures 1992

robert anchor

pic not available

download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990037/46106049/design_of_liquid_retaining_con.html​


----------



## خيطو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Introduction to Building Procurement Systems 2nd edition*

 Introduction to Building Procurement Systems 2nd edition​ 
Jack W.E.Masterman​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301823499/Analysis_and_Design_of_Shallow_and_Deep_Foundations.rar​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/161639767/82064487/an_Introduction_to_Building_Pr.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز، وبارك بك.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي : 

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

لكم جميعاً خالص التحيــــــات..


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*Project Management Methodologies: Selecting, Implementing, and Supporting Methodolog*

Project Management Methodologies: Selecting, Implementing, and Supporting Methodologies and Processes for Projects

Jason Charvat







Download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/162108179/abd913e3/Wiley_-_Project_Management_Met.html

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/nolr922mp

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/313864658/Wiley_-_Project_Management_Methodologies__2006_.rar​


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*Fundamentals of the Finite Element Method for Heat and Fluid Flow*

Fundamentals of the Finite Element Method for Heat and Fluid Flow​ 
Lewis-Nithiarasu-Seetharamu​ 




​ 
Download links​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/0tpacwe3q​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/313875143/Fundamentals_of_the_Finite_Element_Method_for_Heat_and_Fluid_Flow--Lewis-Nithiarasu-Seetharamu.rar​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/162122608/83ad1033/Fundamentals_of_the_Finite_Ele.html​


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*Advanced Unsaturated, Soil Mechanics and Engineering*

Advanced Unsaturated, Soil Mechanics and Engineering

Charles & Bruce​ 



 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989965/9ad0a895/Advanced_Unsaturated_Soil_Mech.html​


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*An Introduction to Geotechnical Processes*

An Introduction to Geotechnical Processes

John Woodward​ 


 
Download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155989945/a8e6ca17/An_Introduction_to_Geotechnica.html​


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

Foundation analysis and design

Joseph bowles







Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989980/74397194/foundation_analysis_and_design.html​


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*Geology for Civil Engineer*

Geology for Civil Engineer 

Mc Lean & Gribble







Download link 

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989938/9916206d/Geology_for_Civil_Engineer_-_M.html​


----------



## خيطو (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*Geotechnical and Geophisical Site Characterization*

Geotechnical and Geophisical Site Characterization 

Huang & Mayne







Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989957/5ff39a7a/Geotechnical_and_Geophysical_S.html​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود قيم بارك الله فيك ونفعك نفع بك

تم تثبيت موضوع حضرتك بهذا الموضوع الشامل للكتب المهمة والكودات

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة 

جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خيطو (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*Computational Mesomechanics of Composites*

Computational Mesomechanics of Composites

 LEON MISHNAEVSKY JR

 





 Download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/3142775...chanics_of_Composites-LEON_MISHNAEVSKY_JR.rar

 or

http://depositfiles.com/files/j8z1qxm3d

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/162711339/5a0087ae/Computational_Mesomechanics_of.html

​ ​


----------



## خيطو (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*Structural Masonry Designers’ Manual*

Structural Masonry Designers’ Manual​ 
Curtin-Shaw- Beck and W. A. Bray​ 


 
download links​ 
http://depositfiles.com/files/mkvgx0oeh​ 
or​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/163428767/dd8dba70/Structural_Masonry_Designers_M.html​ 
or​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/314777934/Structural_Masonry_Designers__Manual-Curtin-Shaw-_Beck_and_W._A._Bray.pdf​


----------



## خيطو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Global Structural Analysis of Buildings

Karoly A.Zalka






download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/163953109/b15d048c/Global_Structural_Analysis_of_.html

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/0a28uce4u
or

http://rapidshare.com/files/315136267/Global_Structural_Analysis_of_Buildings-Karoly_A.Zalka.rar
​


----------



## خيطو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

seismic demand in high-rise concrete walls

timothy watkins white

pic not available

download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989986/9d5ad4a1/seismic_demand_in_high-rise_co.html​


----------



## خيطو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Reinforced Concrete A Fundamental Approach

Edward G.Nawy






download link


http://www.4shared.com/file/155989909/c53c4338/Reinforced_Concrete_A_Fundamen.html​


----------



## خيطو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*Wiley Engineer's Desk Reference *

*heisler*







download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/164094303/e8838302/Wiley_Engineers_Desk_Reference.html​


----------



## خيطو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Hydrodynamics of Free Surface Flows

jean michel hervouet






download link

http://rapidshare.com/files/315427434/Hydrodynamics_of_Free_Surface_Flows_-jean_michel_hervouet.rar​


----------



## خيطو (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*Encyclopedia of Hydrological Sciences*

*wily*







download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/164310287/1f73091c/Encyclopedia_of_Hydrological_S.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/164310447/b74b3aa2/Encyclopedia_of_Hydrological_S.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/164310380/80d5f688/Encyclopedia_of_Hydrological_S.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/164310357/ab1f1d66/Encyclopedia_of_Hydrological_S.html

حجوم الملفات 20 m لكل واحد عدا الأخير 7.5 
يجب تحميلهم جميعا ومن ثم تجميعهم بواسطة البرنامج hjsplit

http://www.4shared.com/file/164310347/b2042c27/hjsplit.html​


----------



## خيطو (3 ديسمبر 2009)

Introduction to Natural and Man-made Disasters and their Effects on Buildings

Roxanna McDonald







download links

http://rapidshare.com/files/315845428/Introduction_to_Natural_and_Man-made_Disasters_and_their_Effects_on_Buildings-Roxanna_McDonald.rar

or

http://www.4shared.com/file/164851840/7ce6703/Introduction_to_Natural_and_Ma.html​


----------



## خيطو (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*Construction Equipment Management for Engineers Estimators and Owners*

Gransberg -Popescu -Ryan






download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/165245281/64050b7a/Construction_Equipment_Managem.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/316119091/Construction_Equipment_Management_for_Engineers_Estimators_and_Owners-Gransberg_-Popescu_-Ryan.rar​


----------



## خيطو (4 ديسمبر 2009)

Safety at Work Seventh edition

John Ridley and John Channing







download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/165255476/4414d714/Safety_at_Work_Seventh_edition.html​


----------



## خيطو (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*Basic Structures for Engineers and Architects*

Philip Garrison






download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/166008739/f42b5de3/Basic_Structures_for_Engineers.html


or

http://depositfiles.com/files/uvq3dp433
​


----------



## خيطو (5 ديسمبر 2009)

Design Matters The Organisation and Principles of Engineering Design

James Armstrong






download link 

http://www.4shared.com/file/166232914/d7e75569/Design_Matters_The_Organisatio.html​


----------



## خيطو (6 ديسمبر 2009)

Design Life of Structures
g.somerville





download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/166856762/dae20a00/Design_Life_of_Structures-gsom.html​


----------



## خيطو (8 ديسمبر 2009)

BUILDING MAINTENANCE MANAGEMENT Second Edition

Barrie Chanter Peter Swallow







download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/167945964/7be1dc70/BUILDING_MAINTENANCE_MANAGEMEN.html​


----------



## خيطو (10 ديسمبر 2009)

Basic Structures for Engineers and Architects

Philip Garrison








download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/166008739/f42b5de3/Basic_Structures_for_Engineers.html​


----------



## خيطو (10 ديسمبر 2009)

A Beginner's Guide to Structural Equation Modeling

randall schomacker and richard clomax






download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989997/f346d576/A_Beginners_Guide_to_Structura.html
​


----------



## خيطو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

Anaiysis of Construction Loads on Concrete Formwork-thesis

bashar alamin

pic not available


download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990027/5f0b5108/Anaiysis_of_Construction_Loads.html​


----------



## خيطو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

Concrete Construction Engineering Handbook 2nd Ed


E.G.Nawy






download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989954/c6facbc0/Concrete_Construction_Engineer.html​


----------



## خيطو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

Design and construction Concrete Floor 

G.Garber







download link


http://www.4shared.com/file/155989942/36825fb4/Design_and_construction_Concre.html​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجوا منكم تنزيل الكتب بمواقع غير 4shared و rapidshare لأنها محجوبه في بعض الدول و شكرأ


----------



## خيطو (13 ديسمبر 2009)

Earthquake Geodynamics seismic case studies


editor e.l.lekkas






download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989955/b1fdfb56/Earthquake_Geodynamics_seismic.html​


----------



## خيطو (13 ديسمبر 2009)

Advanced Structural Dynamics & Active Control of Structures

wodek gawronski







download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990003/6a50f793/Advanced_Structural_Dynamics__.html​


----------



## خيطو (18 ديسمبر 2009)

Structural Vibration - Analysis and Damping

c.beards






download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990015/9a2863e7/Structural_Vibration_-_Analysi.html​


----------



## خيطو (19 ديسمبر 2009)

Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations

Tyler G. Hicks






download link


http://www.4shared.com/file/155989920/8ed6991e/Handbook_of_Civil_Engineering_.html
​


----------



## خيطو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Principles of structural engineering

K. Smoley-classic 1928

pic not available

download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990009/8a851e8d/Principles_of_structural_engin.html​


----------



## خيطو (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Principles of Structural Design​ 
w.f.chen
e.m.lui




download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/155990008/fd822e1b/Principles_of_Structural_Desig.html​


----------



## خيطو (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Dynamics of Structures 
Clough n Penzien

pic not available

download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155989925/febc6d91/Dynamics_of_Structures_-_Cloug.html​


----------



## خيطو (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ATC 72 Workshop on Tall Buildings Seismic Design 

Applied Technology Council- 2006

pic not available

download link



http://www.4shared.com/file/155990075/cc72c461/atc_72_Workshop_on_Tall_Buildi.html​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتاب : Pre-Stressed-Concrete-Design*

كتاب re-Stressed-Concrete-Design

Download Link


http://www.4shared.com/file/180492094/fa5c385a/Pre-Stressed-Concrete-Design.html​


----------



## خيطو (25 ديسمبر 2009)

STEEL ​​​​DESIGNERS HANDBOOK
gorenc- tinyou- syam







download link 

http://www.4shared.com/file/180774434/1b75eb1f/steel_designers_handbook-c.html
​


----------



## خيطو (25 ديسمبر 2009)

Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice
thorby​ 


 
download links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/180876473/ba22c1e6/Structural_Dynamics_and_Vibrat.html​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/325712201/Structural_Dynamics_and_Vibration_in_Practice.rar


----------



## خيطو (25 ديسمبر 2009)

Fire Engineering and Emergency Planning 

Edited by RONALD BARHAM







download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/180902687/cf4d55bc/Fire_Engineering_and_Emergency.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/325724165/Fire_Engineering_and_Emergency_Planning_Edited_by_RONALD_BARHAM.rar​


----------



## sabahs (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن كتاب خاص بتصميم شبكات مجاري مياه الامطار


----------



## خيطو (27 ديسمبر 2009)

water hydraulics wastewater

at

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/23860852/dc2be6d/sharing.html'


----------



## مهندس قحطان (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

مشكور أخي خيطو وأتمنى أن تزودنا بكتب عن الطرق والنقل لانه هو القسم الوحيد الذي لم تنزل عنه حتى ولو كتاب واحد وشكر لك


----------



## خيطو (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي قحطان راجع المجلد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/23860852/dc2be6d/sharing.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Design of Liquid retaining Concrete Structures*

Design of Liquid retaining Concrete Structures​ 




​ 
Download Link​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vmthd23i0lw​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Project Management in Construction, 5th Edition*

Project Management in Construction, 5th Edition​ 
Download Link​ 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/4h8oh537o​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Sustainable Design: The Science of Sustainability and Green Engineering*

Sustainable Design: The Science of Sustainability and Green Engineering​by: Daniel A. Vallero, Chris Brasier 

Download Links​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4801RI06​ 
or​ 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/l6ojvthgp

or 
another link from
eng 
خالد الازهرى

http://ifile.it/qpnc107/0470130628.rar​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Thin Plates & Shells: Theory, Analysis, & Applications*

Thin Plates & Shells: Theory, Analysis, & Applications


Download Links​ 
http://uploading.com/files/97NSD24Q/thin_plates_and_sh_ells.pdf.html


or


http://rapidshare.com/files/198675573/thin_plates_and_sh_ells.pdf​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies*

Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies

Nicholas P Cheremisinoff Consulting Engineer


Download link


http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6rxq7tlh1​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Applied Computational Fluid Dynamics Techniques: An Introduction Based on Finite Elem*

Applied Computational Fluid Dynamics Techniques: An Introduction Based on Finite Element Methods 2nd Edition​ by: Rainald Löhner​
Download Link


http://www.mediafire.com/?709jjmxmntt ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Concepts and Applications of Finite Element Analysis, 3rd Edition*

Concepts and Applications of Finite Element Analysis, 3rd Edition​ 
Download Link

http://ifile.it/8bgreuy/Concepts_and_Applications_of_Finite_Element_Analysis.pdfhttp://ifile.it/8bgreuy/Concepts_and_Applications_of_Finite_Element_Analysis.pdf​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*Introduction to the Finite Element Method, Second Edition*

Introduction to the Finite Element Method, Second Edition

by: J. N. Reddy

Download Link
​ http://ifile.it/ysgkvm5/Introduction_to_the_Finite_Element_Method.pdf​


----------



## sabahs (1 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز تم تحميل الكتاب التالي Mechanics_and_Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Victor_E[1].Saouma.pdf ولا اعلم كيف استطيع طباعته كونه محمي ارجو المساعدة ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 يناير 2010)

sabahs قال:


> اخي العزيز تم تحميل الكتاب التالي Mechanics_and_Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Victor_E[1].Saouma.pdf ولا اعلم كيف استطيع طباعته كونه محمي ارجو المساعدة ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام.


السلام عليكم
اليك طلبك
*Mechanics_and_Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete*

http://www.4shared.com/file/4462108...f_Reinforced_Concrete_Victor_ESaouma.html?s=1
اما للطباعة من ملفات pdf والتي تكون محمية فهناك طريقة حسب التالي
1- تنزيل البرنامج من هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148925.html
2- بعد تحميل البرنامج السابق تقوم بفتح ملف pdf 32- تقوم من خلال البرنامج تحدد الصفحة التي ترغب بطابعتها وتحفظ هنا على اساس صورة jpg ومن ثم تقوم بطابعتها
3- تكرر الخطوة رقم 2 لكامل صفحات الملف حتى طباعته بالكامل
هذه الطريقة الوحيدة التي اعرفها لحل مشكلة المافات المحمية للطابعة


----------



## خيطو (3 يناير 2010)

The Design of Modern Steel Bridges​Second Edition​Sukhen Chatterjee​





download link


http://www.4shared.com/file/183798674/b893e131/The_design_of_Modern_Steel_Bri.html
*
الباسوورد
www.legeniecivil.fr*​
​


----------



## خيطو (3 يناير 2010)

Inspection and monitoring techniques for bridges and civil structures

Gongkang Fu






download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/183798670/bffe2528/Inspection_and_monitoring_tech.html

* الباسوورد
www.legeniecivil.fr*​
​


----------



## essam-elkady (4 يناير 2010)

*أخى الكريم "خيطو" جزاك الله خيرا : الكتب التالية مطلوب لها باس وورد من اجل فك الضغط لو تكرمت ممكن ترفعها على المنتدى و شكرا جزيلا

1 

The Design of Modern Steel Bridges

​Second Edition​Sukhen Chatterjee

2
Inspection and monitoring techniques for bridges and civil structures

Gongkang Fu
​*


----------



## خيطو (11 يناير 2010)

الأخ عصام عذرا للتأخير
الباسوورد
www.legeniecivil.fr


----------



## خيطو (11 يناير 2010)

Geotechnical Earthquake
Engineering​Simplified Analyses with Case Studies
and Examples​_by​_MILUTIN SRBULOV​





download links

http://www.4shared.com/file/194266318/dafb8736/GeotechnicalEarthquakeEngineer.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/333724312/Geotechnical.Earthquake.Engineering-2008-srbulov.rar​


----------



## حازم مالك (11 يناير 2010)

شي رائع ياشباب ذكرتني الكومبسيت بيلدينغ بزملائي في مشروع التخرج(صهيب احمد عبداللطيف كدو ,عوض الله محمد الامين,قتيبه حسين بابكر)..................تسلم ياغالي


----------



## engmali (14 يناير 2010)

*Principles and Practices of Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering By V N S Murthy*

*Principles and Practices of Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering

 By V N S Murthy*





​ 
يتكون هذا الكتاب من 21 فصل وهم كالاتي:​ Chapter 1 introduction
 Chapter 2 soil formation and characterization
 Chapter 3 soil phase relationships, index properties and classification
 Chapter 4 soil permeability and seepage
 Chapter 5 effective stress and pore water pressure
 Chapter 6 stress distribution in soils due to surface loads
 Chapter 7 compressibility and consolidation
 Chapter8 shear strength of soil
 Chapter 9 soil exploration
 Chapter 10 stability of slopes
 Chapter 11 lateral earth pressure
 Chapter 12 shallow foundation i
 Chapter 13 shallow foundation ii
 Chapter 14 shallow foundation iii
 Chapter 15 deep foundation i
 Chapter 16 deep foundation ii
 Chapter 17 deep foundation iii
 Chapter 18 foundations on collapsible and Expansive soils
 Chapter 19 concrete and mechanically stabilized Earth retaining walls
 Chapter 20 sheet pile walls and braced cuts
 Chapter 21 soil improvement

Download link
​
http://www.4shared.com/file/191896932/747c126c/Principles_and_Practices_of_So.html​


----------



## majdiotoom (15 يناير 2010)

*Seismic Design, Assessment and Retrofitting of Concrete Buildings: based on EN-Euroco*

Seismic Design, Assessment and Retrofitting of Concrete Buildings: based on EN-Eurocode 8 (Geotechnical, Geological, and Earthquake Engineering)
By *Michael N. Fardis*




*Publisher:* Springer
*Number Of Pages:* 743
*Publication Date:* 2009-09-29
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 1402098413
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9781402098413
 


Product Description: 


Reflecting the historic first European seismic code, this professional book focuses on seismic design, assessment and retrofitting of concrete buildings, with thorough reference to, and application of, EN-Eurocode 8. Following the publication of EN-Eurocode 8 in 2004-05, 30 countries are now introducing this European standard for seismic design, for application in parallel with existing national standards (till March 2010) and exclusively after that. Eurocode 8 is also expected to influence standards in countries outside Europe, or at the least, to be applied there for important facilities. Owing to the increasing awareness of the threat posed by existing buildings substandard and deficient buildings and the lack of national or international standards for assessment and retrofitting, its impact in that field is expected to be major.
Written by the lead person in the development of the EN-Eurocode 8, the present handbook explains the principles and rationale of seismic design according to modern codes and provides thorough guidance for the conceptual seismic design of concrete buildings and their foundations. It examines the experimental behaviour of concrete members under cyclic loading and modelling for design and analysis purposes; it develops the essentials of linear or nonlinear seismic analysis for the purposes of design, assessment and retrofitting (especially using Eurocode 8); and gives detailed guidance for modelling concrete buildings at the member and at the system level. Moreover, readers gain access to overviews of provisions of Eurocode 8, plus an understanding for them on the basis of the simple models of the element behaviour presented in the book. 
Also examined are the modern trends in performance- and displacement-based seismic assessment of existing buildings, comparing the relevant provisions of Eurocode 8 with those of new US prestandards, and details of the most common and popular seismic retrofitting techniques for concrete buildings and guidance for retrofitting strategies at the system level. Comprehensive walk-through examples of detailed design elucidate the application of Eurocode 8 to common situations in practical design. Examples and case studies of seismic assessment and retrofitting of a few real buildings are also presented.
_From the reviews_:
"This is a massive book that has no equal in the published literature, as far as the reviewer knows. It is dense and comprehensive and leaves nothing to chance. It is certainly taxing on the reader and the potential user, but without it, use of Eurocode 8 will be that much more difficult. In short, this is a must-read book for researchers and practitioners in Europe, and of use to readers outside of Europe too. This book will remain an indispensable backup to Eurocode 8 and its existing Designers’ Guide to EN 1998-1 and EN 1998-5 (published in 2005), for many years to come. Congratulations to the author for a very well planned scope and *******s, and for a flawless execution of the plan". _AMR S. ELNASHAI_

"The book is an impressive source of information to understand the response of reinforced concrete buildings under seismic loads with the ultimate goal of presenting and explaining the state of the art of seismic design. Underlying the *******s of the book is the in-depth knowledge of the author in this field and in particular his extremely important contribution to the development of the European Design Standard EN 1998 - Eurocode 8: Design of structures for earthquake resistance. However, although Eurocode 8 is at the core of the book, many comparisons are made to other design practices, namely from the US and from Japan, thus enriching the *******s and interest of the book". _EDUARDO C. CARVALHO_

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D87RSCI2

http://ifile.it/tz30j7l/1402098413.rar


----------



## hassananas (19 يناير 2010)

*Prestressed Concrete Designer's Handbook*

Prestressed Concrete Designer's Handbook


Product Description:​ 
The third edition of this authoritative handbook provides the structural designer with comprehensive guidance on prestressed concrete and its effective use, covering materials, behaviour, analysis and design of prestressed elements. It includes numerous examples, design charts and details of post-tensioning systems​ 
Download link​ 
http://ifile.it/j6xv7q2​


----------



## Ayman (19 يناير 2010)

*Steel Designers` Manual - 6th edition*

Steel Designers` Manual - 6th edition
 
 


 
 Download link
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/196617448/a4518dbc/steelmaunal.html
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يناير 2010)

*connections teaching toolkit*

connections teaching toolkit

اهديكم هذا الكتاب للمهتمين بالمنشآت المعندنية

تجدون صورة الغلاف فى المرفقات

Download link

http://ifile.it/ryklf0j

​


----------



## خيطو (25 يناير 2010)

Bridge Loads An international perspective
shaw o,connorc​ 



 
download link​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/183798672/51f04404/Bridge_Loads_An_international_.html​ pass: www.legeniecivil.fr


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يناير 2010)

*Earthquake Resistant Steel Structures - Arcelor Mittal article*

*Earthquake Resistant Steel Structures - Arcelor Mittal article* 
_info_

[FONT=&quot]I just received a Newsletter "Constructalia nº6" June 2009, and I'd like to share a free article: Earthquake Resistant Steel Structures.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] It's a PDF file, 5,5 Mb[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] This document aims to present in a straightforward manner the essentials of seismic design of steel structures, which is a field of engineering and construction to which ArcelorMittal contributes by continuous research efforts that bring better steel products and original design solutions to the market.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] *******s:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 1. What is an Earthquake?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 2. Why are Steel Structures Good at Resisting Earthquakes?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 3. A Tool to Evaluate the Effects of Earthquakes: the Response Spectrum[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 4. Design Response Spectra[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 5. Characterisation of Structures Specific to Seismic Design[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6. Aspects of Seismic Analysis and Design Checks Common to all Structural Types[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 7. Approximate Method for Seismic Analysis and Design[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 8. Architecture of Earthquake Resistant Buildings[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 9. Designing Dissipative Structures[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 10. Seismic Design of Moment Resisting Frames[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11. Seismic Design of Frames with Concentric Bracing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 12. Seismic Design of Frames with Concentric Bracing and Dissipative Connections[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 13. Seismic Design of Frames with Eccentric Bracing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 14. Composite Steel Concrete Structures[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 15. Composite Steel Concrete Moment Resisting Frames[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 16. Composite Steel Concrete Frames with Bracing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 17. Composite Steel Concrete Walls and Systems with Walls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 18. Improving Reinforced Concrete Structures by using Composite Columns[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 19. Design Example.[/FONT]









Download link

http://www.mediafire.com/?myjyobz0yjy
​


----------



## ergapr (27 يناير 2010)

*durability of concrete structures*

Durability of concrete structures







Download link

http://www.mediafire.com/?lah2c0scv3jgyba​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يناير 2010)

*Csi publication- dynamics of structures*

* DYNAMICS OF STRUCTURES”(2nd Edition)
by Ray Clough and Joseph Penzien

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A CSI PUBLICATION[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Berkeley, CA, February 26, 2004 – Computers and Structures, Inc., is pleased to release the latest revision to Dynamics of Structures, 2nd Edition by Professors Clough and Penzien. A classic, this definitive textbook has been popular with educators worldwide for nearly 30 years. This release has been updated by the original authors to reflect the latest approaches and techniques in the field of structural dynamics for civil engineers.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]During the past 50 years, Drs. Ray Clough and Joseph Penzien have earned pre-eminence in the engineering community, dedicating their academic lives to improving the understanding of how structures behave when subjected to nature's forces. This 700-page book represents the culmination of that work. It introduces topics suitable for advanced undergraduate students and progresses through more advanced topics, such as non-deterministic analysis of earthquake response, appropriate for the graduate student and practicing engineer.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This book belongs on every engineer’s shelf. Historically, few books in structural engineering have had as much influence on expanding the knowledge base in structural engineering. With this revision, the book remains an extraordinary tool for those teaching structural dynamics and a timely reference for those in professional practice.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Volume and educational pricing are available through Computers and Structures, Inc.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ABOUT COMPUTERS AND STRUCTURES, INC.
Founded in 1975, CSI is recognized worldwide as an innovative leader in the development of software tools for the analysis and design of civil structures. The products of CSI, including SAP2000, ETABS, SAFE, CSiCOL and CSIDetailer, are licensed to thousands of engineering firms in more than 150 countries.[/FONT]
 




*
*Download link
from eng : majdiotoom
 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/968325-post1.html
*​


----------



## h-z (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور أبو محمد


----------



## خيطو (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني و اخواتي لقد طال غيابنا عنكم
ونعدكم بالمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## تيفيز الملايين (7 فبراير 2010)

very thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس الهمداني (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله الف خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdoo_farra (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين ياحلوين


----------



## yemen21 (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا بس كنت اريد ان يكون هناك كتب عن اعمال هندسة النقل والمرور واعمال السلامة المروريه على الطرق ياريت تكون موجوده وتنزل


----------



## shinning jewel (21 فبراير 2010)

ممكن كتاب عن glass fiber reinforced concrete او fiber reinforced concrete
ولو الكتاب موجود حد يقولى فين بالظبط او رقم المشاركه اللى موجود فيها


----------



## ahmadmatar (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذه الكتب القيمة .
ارجو الحصول على كتاب
Geotechnical Engineering Principles and Practice- Donald P. Coduto


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

*المشاركة الأولى - مجموعة من الكتب المتميزة في الهندسة المدنية*

سأبدأ بإذن الله بكتب التصميم الإنشائي

Reinforced Concrete Design to Eurocode 2 - by W. H. Mosley


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

Reinforced Concrete Design to Eurocode 2 - by W. H. Mosley 

The Link is : http://ifile.it/vykmwai/124985___design_of_concrete_structures_in_ec2.pdf


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

2. Reinforced Concrete Design (Civil Engineering Series) 
by : W. H. Mosley, J. H. Bungey

The Link: http://ifile.it/gzjn4va/0333537181.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230140195/Reinforced_concrete_design.pdf


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

Reinforced Concrete Design with FRP Composites 

The Links :

http://ifile.it/lbazv6x/0824758293.zip

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2160ee/n/0824758293_zip

http://rapidshare.com/files/180228192/ReinfConcreDeswiFRPCompo.rar


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

Reinforced Concrete: Design Theory and Examples 

by: Prab Bhatt, T.J. MacGinley, Ban Seng Choo


The Links


http://ifile.it/i65ao48/0415307953.rar


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

Reinforced concrete design theory & examples - Second Edition 

by: T.J. MacGINLEY, Choo 

The Link

http://ifile.it/nmyet4/reinforced_c...s_t.j.macginley_2003_8.27m_sh_ihexjtu.pdf.rar


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

Reinforced Concrete Design to BS 8110 - Simply explained 


by: A.H.Allen

The Links

http://www.mediafire.com/?cxuzd1mbp9d

http://ifile.it/qy412ct/bs8110.7z

http://rapidshare.com/files/2382593...ochi_Reinforced_Concrete_Design_To_Bs8110.rar


----------



## lord1976 (3 مارس 2010)

Reinforced Concrete Design by Computer 


by: R. Hulse, W. H. Mosley 


The Link

http://ifile.it/pbr1ljy/reinforced_concrete_design_computer.rar


----------



## خيطو (7 مارس 2010)

*Building design and construction handbook*

*BUILDING DESIGN
AND CONSTRUCTION
HANDBOOK​
Frederick S. Merritt​​​​​
Jonathan T. Ricketts ​​​
*






download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/155990048/99eeeb1f/Building_Design_and_Constructi.html​


----------



## نبيه زهوة (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى تنديل وصلة التحميل لكتاب 
connections teaching toolkit


----------



## خيطو (12 مارس 2010)

اخي نبيه 
اذهب الى 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/23860852/dc2be6d/sharing.html
في مجلد ال steel
تجد المطلوب
teaching guide


----------



## boldarr (22 مارس 2010)

*نسخة غير محمية من المحاضرة Mechanics_and_Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Victor _E.Saouma*



sabahs قال:


> اخي العزيز تم تحميل الكتاب التالي Mechanics_and_Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Victor_E[1].Saouma.pdf ولا اعلم كيف استطيع طباعته كونه محمي ارجو المساعدة ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام.


 
يمكنك تنزيل النسخة التي قد قمت بازالة الحماية منها حيث يمكنك تنفيذ كل الوظائف عليهامن طباعة اونسخ ولصق الخ...

http://www.4shared.com/file/246626593/da7b74ef/Mechanics_and_Design_of_Reinfo.html

 والسلام عليكم


----------



## خيطو (27 أبريل 2010)

Durability Design of Concrete Structures in Severe environments​ 

odd e gjorv​ 




 

download links​ 


4shared​ 

rapidshare​ 

depositefiles​


----------



## خيطو (6 مايو 2010)

Probabilistic Theory of Structures.2nd.ed​ 
issac Elishakoff​ 




​ 

links​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/W1GurWxa/Probabilistic_Theory_of_Struct.html​ 

http://hotfile.com/dl/41612756/72f965c/Probabilistic_Theory_of_Structures.2nd.ed-issac_Elishakoff.pdf.html​ 

http://depositfiles.com/files/40kwvyw6l​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/384329975/Probabilistic_Theory_of_Structures.2nd.ed-issac_Elishakoff.pdf​


----------



## مصطفى هيثم (18 مايو 2010)

بارك فيكم اخواني على هذه الكتب الرائعة بس ماموجود كتب تخص الهندسة المساحية


----------



## مصطفى هيثم (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا للزملاء*

_اشكركم على هذا الكتب الرائعة بس ياريت في كتب تخص هندسة المساحة بذات _


----------



## king_magoo (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## صلاح الدين 2 (22 مايو 2010)

كتب اكثر من رائعة جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## خيطو (26 مايو 2010)

Steel Structures Practical Design Studies 2nd 



T.J.MacGinley








links


http://www.4shared.com/document/sctmcuE-/Steel_Structures_Practical_Des.html


or


http://depositfiles.com/files/hu274wyar​


----------



## struct-eng (9 يوليو 2010)

thanksss alot


----------



## saraali babiker (12 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الر حيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتي في الوصول لبعض المراجع في التصميم الامثل للابيام


----------



## خيطو (19 يوليو 2010)

*Geotechnics of Soft Soil - Focus On Ground Improvement*

Geotechnics of Soft Soil - Focus On Ground Improvement​ 
Minna Karstunen​​​​​_
_Martino Leoni​
Natural soft soils are very complex materials. As construction activities increasingly take place in poor ground conditions, ground improvement is often required. However, design practices for ground improvement were for long at best crude and conservative, and at worst unsafe 

Design and Application (focusing mainly on embankments and foundations), and Ground Improvement (preloading and consolidation methods, column methods, piles and micropiles, and other ground improvement methods). "Geotechnics of Soft Soils - Focus on Ground Improvement" will prove to be invaluable to research students, academics and practitioners, working in geotechnical design on soft soils






link

http://www.4shared.com/document/X67nqU-H/Geotechnics_of_Soft_Soil_-_Foc.html

​


----------



## abdelelaah (24 يوليو 2010)

كتب جميلة 
بس انا بسأل على كتب مساحة 
ااجبها منين؟


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررر يسلمووووو


----------



## khalili18 (19 أغسطس 2010)

great books thank you


----------



## khalili18 (20 أغسطس 2010)

I found great books with you thank you so much my brothers


----------



## حسن مشهور (25 أغسطس 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير
أرجو التكرم بوضع كتب عن نزح المياه Dewatering
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mhamad29 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks for your work, all the links of precast structures book don,t work if you can solve this problem please...thanks


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*رجاء*

السلام عليكم ايها الإخوة الكرام و لكم مني ألف شكر و امتنان لما تقدمونه من كتب هامة و ما تبذلونه من جهود في سبيل انتشار العلم و المعرفة و أرجو من الله ان ينير دربكم و يجزيكم الخير لقاء كل ما تقدمونه لنا من مساعدة و ارجو من فضلكم إذا امكن ان تساعدوني في الحصول على كتابين مهمين لي جدا في عملي و الأول بعنوان:
*<H3 class=r>Geotechnical Engineering Handbook: Volumes 1-3 *

Ulrich Smoltczyk - 2003 المؤلف
http://books.google.com/books?id=sR...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCUQ6AEwAA</H3>http://books.google.com/books?id=sR...lt&ct=book-thumbnail&resnum=1&ved=0CCcQ6wEwAA 

و الثاني:
*Geotechnical engineering handbook - Page 424*



 M. Carter - 1983 - 226 pages - Preview

و لكم مني كل الشكر و الامتنان مسبقا و الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## blackshine (28 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو بدي كتاب engineering fluid mechanics 9 edition.crowe and wiley


----------



## SudaniEngineer (29 سبتمبر 2010)

SHABAB, can anyone help me with finding PMI Construction Extension Book -2003 - Urgently


----------



## eng.libya (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Could you help me to find manual solution for this book
[Design of Prestressed Concrete by Arthur H. Nilson second edition
also if you can help me to find this book ​Introdution to Material Since by Jean P. Mercier 
and solution manual fot it​


----------



## أبوالصقور (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز والغالي على قلوبنا
أشكرك على ما قدمت لنا من هدايا ثمينة في حقيبة واحدة فكلماتي على تكفي لأن أشكرك على عطائك الكريم ومجهودك السخي
لذا أدعو الله من كل قلبي أن يجهلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون
اللهم أعطي عبدك الضعيف ما سئلك إنك قريب تجيب دعوة الداعي أذا دعاك


----------



## أبوالصقور (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أرجو المساعدة ممن لدية كتاب
Geotechnical and Geoenvironmental Engineering Handbook
للمولف R.Kerry Rowe
Klurwer Academic 2000
أن يزودني بة نظرا لحاجتي الماسة الية
وجزاه الله الف خير 
"يقول الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم(من فرج عن أخوه المسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا فرج الله علية كربة من كرب يوم القيامة)"


----------



## eng.libya (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اننى انتظر


----------



## ريدان ابوناصر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب اخي لكن عند فك الضغط يطلب الباسوورد ارجو الافادة (Reinforced Concrete: Design Theory and Examples 

by: Prab Bhatt, T.J. MacGinley, Ban Seng Choo


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع والمتواصل
وارجو منك المساعدة في ارسال كتاب المدون ادناه لحاجتي الماسة اليه وساكون ممتنا لك جدا
الكتاب
Designing Floor Slabs on Grade
By Ringo & Anderson
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شرف الديلمي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر لك اخي العزيز 
فعلا كتب حديثة واستفدت منها الكثير والشكر فعلا قليل عليك 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed malik (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كتير.


----------



## engero (20 أكتوبر 2010)

links high quality and very good pdf


----------



## خالد علي رحال عياط (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ومشكور على جهودك


----------



## Els3id Fathy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي خيطو اود كتاب لو كان عندك اكون شاكرا هو 
principle of soil dynamic
by: das


----------



## eng4islam (9 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## topstar52001 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيكم على هذا المحهود المبارك
هل يوجد كتاب عن fiber reinforced polymer


----------



## mukhallad (14 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله خدمتآ لصالح العام تحياتي


----------



## ayman zayed (26 نوفمبر 2010)

I want direct links please


----------



## civil sust (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نبغاه في رابط غير الرابد شير*



خيطو قال:


> theory of plates and shells​
> _timoshenko_​
> 
> download link
> ...


نبغاه في رابط غير الرابد شير


----------



## civil sust (27 نوفمبر 2010)

قبل ذلك ألف شكر وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
أيضاً لو في كتب لـ كونغ فهي ممتازة
عنده كتب في 
prestressed
strength


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Geological Field Techniques*

*السلام عليكم
 :77:

 اخواني في منتدانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب

*_*Geological Field Techniques*_


Author: Dr Tom W Argles, Dr David A Rothery, Professor Robert A Spicer, and Dr Angela L. Coe | Size: 31.9 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Wiley-Blackwell Publishing Ltd | Year: 2010 | pages: 336 | ISBN: 1444330624

*Description

*Geological Field Techniques


Wi-y-Black-well | 2010 | ISBN: 1444330624 | 336 pages | PDF | 31,9 MB

The understanding of Earth processes and environments over geological time is highly dependent upon both the experience that can only be gained through doing fieldwork, and the collection of reliable data and appropriate samples in the field. This textbook explains the main data gathering techniques used by geologists in the field and the reasons for these, with emphasis throughout on how to make effective field observations and record these in suitable formats. Equal weight is given to assembling field observations from igneous, metamorphic and sedimentary rock types. There are also substantial chapters on producing a field notebook, collecting structural information, recording fossil data and constructing geological maps.

Geological Field Techniques is designed for students, amateur enthusiasts and professionals who have a background in geology and wish to collect field data on rocks and geological features. Teaching aspects of this textbook include:
step-by-step guides to essential practical skills such as using a compass-clinometer, making a geological map and drawing a field sketch;
tricks of the trade, checklists, flow charts and short worked examples;
over 200 illustrations of a wide range of field notes, maps and geological features;
appendices with the commonly used rock description and classification diagrams;
a supporting website hosted by Wiley Blackwell.​
وعلى أكثر من رابط
​*Link
*http://uploading.com/files/cf5b1f57/1444330624Geological.rar/
or
http://www.filesonic.com/file/36298369/1444330624Geological.rar
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L5C60J72
or
http://ifile.it/4wex7kl/GeologicalFieldTechniques.rar

:13:​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجوا من الإخوة تثبيت موضوع للكتب الهندسية وكل تخصص لوحده لكي يسهل وضع المواضيع ويسهل للأعضاء والزائرين البحث و اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*U X L Encyclopedia of Water Science*

*السلام عليكم
 :77:

 اخواني في منتدانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب*
_*
U X L Encyclopedia of Water Science*_​
Author: K. Lee Lerner (Author, Editor), Brenda Wilmoth Lerner (Editor) | Size: 11.1 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Thomson Gale | Year: 2004 | pages: 510 | ISBN: 978-0787676179

*Description
*Editorial Reviews
From Booklist
Water is becoming an increasingly important topic and is the subject of many treaties and disputes. This set contains more than 100 signed entries on water science and water issues. Volume 1 has six chapters dealing with water science basics, volume 2 has five chapters dealing with the economics and uses of water, and the final volume has two chapters dealing with the environmental, legal, and political issues surrounding water. Each chapter contains numerous signed entries. For example, the chapter on the "Basics of Water Science" contains entries on biochemistry, chemistry of water, the hydrologic cycle, and the physics of water. Each entry has its own displayed glossary and gray sidebars with additional facts and also contains a list of print and Web resources for further study and research. The set is illustrated with black-and-white photographs, maps, and cycle charts. There is also a color photo section in each volume. The preponderance of gray and black and white does not provide a lot of visual interest.
The chapter arrangement makes it somewhat difficult to locate specific information. Within each chapter, entries are arranged alphabetically, and guide words are located at the bottom of each right-hand page. The individual entries in chapters have subheadings that are not arranged alphabetically, so it becomes slightly confusing as one pages through looking for topical information. A general glossary, a research and activities section, and a cumulative index to the set are included in each volume.

Macmillan's Water: Science and Issues (2003) covers similar ground in an A-Z format. Even though the UXL set is not quite as accessible, it does a good job of bringing information together for students and general readers and covering it in some detail. UXL is Gale's middle-school line, but the set will get maximum use in high-school, community college, and public libraries that serve patrons in high school and beyond. Dona Helmer
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved

Review
"This set makes a good addition to libraries in which science or social studies students need current useful information for research projects. Recommended."
--Library Media Connection, November/December 2005 (Library Media Connection )<br /><br />"Water is essential to life for plants and animals. Water divides geographical locations and requires laws and agreements between countries, states and communities. An introduction to everything you ever wanted to know about water science and water issues, with accompanying research and activity ideas, can be found here. Presented with an international perspective, volume 1 includes the basics of water science; oceans and saltwater; fresh water; estuaries and wetlands; ice; and water, weather and climates. Volume 2 examines science and technology, science and research, economic uses of water, recreational uses of water, and history and culture. Issues " environmental, legal and political " are found in volume 3.

Each volume begins with the same Reader's Guide, 26 pages of Words to Know, Research and Activity Ideas and end with "Where to Learn More." Individual articles have books and Web sites to look for additional information. Sidebars also have "Words to Know" and insert boxes offer additional information, biographies and descriptions of water-related activities. Each volume has eight pages of color photographs placed together within a chapter. Other photos and illustrations are black-and-white. Show this to your science teachers. It will be helpful also to social studies teachers who can use the information on this scarce commodity as a prelude for the creation of laws. Recommended for upper-middle school and high school."
--Reviewed by Blanche Woolls, Oneota Reading Journal, August 2005 (Doody Enterprises )

*Links
*http://ifile.it/ne0a9p6
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/rV7PGVOX/0787676179_Enc_of_Water_Scienc.html
or
http://uploading.com/files/93e4fca9/0787676179_Enc_of_Water_Science_3VS.rar/
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/15ikrfjuv
or
http://www.filesonic.com/file/36298243/0787676179_Enc_of_Water_Science_3VS.rar

:13:​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Design of Masonry and Timber Structures*

*




*

Design of Masonry and Timber Structures

Author: Harbhajan Singh | Size: 3.9 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: ABHISHEK PUBLICATIONS | Year: 2007 | pages: 144 | ISBN: 8182471478

*Description
********s: Preface. 1. Brick pillar and brick wall foundations. 2. Design of brick masonry pillars and walls. 3. Masonry retaining walls. 4. Timber structures. 5. Timber beams. 6. Flitched timber beams. 7. Timber columns. 8. Timber roof trusses.

"The book consists of Eight chapters. Chapter 1 and 2 deal with analysis and design of load bearing bricks masonry wall and pillars and their foundations. Chapter 3 deals with stability and design of brick masonry retaining walls subjected to different types of earth pressure including surcharge. Chapter 4 deals with requirements of structural timber and the permissible stresses in different grades of timber. Chapter 5 and 6 deals with analysis and design of timber beams including fletched timber beam. Chapter 7 deals with analysis and design of timber columns and chapter 8 deals with design of timber roof truss including reversal of stresses. All chapters have been provided solved examples covering all types of problems in a graded manner. Masonry design is based on IS:1905-1987 (reaffirmed 2002) and Timber Structure Design is based on IS: 883-1984 (reaffirmed 2005)."

*Links
*
http://ifile.it/3mxod7r/8182471478.pdf
or
http://www.4shared.com/document/--2Y--kP/8182471478.html
or
http://ifile.it/rd4xcv3/8182471478.pdf

:14:​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Site Planning and Design Handbook*

_*:56:
Site Planning and Design Handbook*_

Information


Author: Thomas Russ | Size: 13 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional | Year: June 2002 | pages: 451 | ISBN: 0071377840


The book aims to cover site analysis; environmental assessment; grading; design for traffic control; open space design; project management issues, including permitting and quality assurance; historic landscapes; preserving trees; stormwater management; and materials specifications and standards. Russ makes a heroic effort to cover these topics and to provide an overview of landscape restoration and site layout as well as a compressed discussion of landscape and culture -- all in 12 chapters and 560 pages. ...The four chapters on site analysis, site grading, street and parking lot design, and infrastructure include some good discussion and some useful new information about sustainable design. One particularly nice inclusion is the identification of standards and specifications from the American Society for Testing and Materials as well as other sources. Chapter 4, "Designing for People," has a helpful section on designing pedestrian walkways and paving-material standards and specifications.

Key features :
• Includes Federal and other regulations and ADA site requirements
• Covers sustainable practices such as storm water rehabilitation and quality assurance
• Includes guidance on project management issues including permitting and quality assurance

*Link

*http://depositfiles.com/files/xt95rs9e2

:13:​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ISO 6784:1982 Concrete -- Determination of static modulus of elasticity in compression Author: ISO*

ISO 6784:1982 Concrete -- Determination of static modulus of elasticity in compression
​
_*Information*_

Author: ISO TC 71 | Size: 0.3 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: ISO | Year: 1982 | pages: 5

Specifies a method for the determination of the static modulus of elasticity in compression of hardened concrete, on test specimens which may be cast or taken from a structure. Covers also apparatus, test specimens, preparation of test specimens, determination or compressive strength and static modulus of elasticity, expression of results, and test report.


*Dear friends, this standard is revised by ISO 1920-10:2010. If someone of you have the new standard, please share it.

**Link

*http://ifile.it/qc6uatm/ISO 6784-1982.pdf
or
http://www.4shared.com/document/JelpBMrG/ISO_6784-1982.html
*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Journal of Earthquake Engng & Struct. Dyn.*

_*Journal of Earthquake Engng & Struct. Dyn.

*__*Information

Earthquake Engng Struct. Dyn. 2010; 39:119–139 Published online 9 June 2009 in Wiley InterScience (www.interscience.wiley.com). 
DOI: 10.1002/eqe.934

Earthquake Engng Struct. Dyn. 2010; 39:635–659 Published online 14 October 2009 in Wiley InterScience (www.interscience.wiley.com). 
DOI: 10.1002/eqe.961

*_*Link

*http://www.4shared.com/file/n-LdLY-I/articles.html

:56:​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Geotechnical Testing, Observation & Documentation, 2nd Edition*

*:56::56:
Geotechnical Testing, Observation & Documentation, 2nd Edition
*
_*Information

*_Author: Tim Davis | Size: 9 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: ASCE Press | Year: 2008 | ISBN: 0784409498

*Description

*Geotechnical Testing, Observation, and Documentation is an in-depth field manual for soil technicians and geotechnical engineers. This indispensable reference guide designed for use during the investigation, grading, and construction phases of geotechnical projects has helped thousands of readers understand common laboratory and field tests, classify soil accurately, interpret project recommendations, and document the entire construction monitoring process.
This updated and expanded edition offers new material on topics such as deep foundations, shallow foundations, retaining walls, and loss prevention. Sample test questions appear at the end of every chapter, and a comprehensive case study presents each step of a sample project, from site investigation and lab work through construction and documentation. A quick reference chapter summarizes current tools and references, evaluates compaction equipment, and presents frequently used formulas and equations. The appendixes offer a glossary with more than 500 geotechnical terms, an answer key to chapter questions, and a collection of blank ready-to-use forms.
Geotechnical Testing, Observation, and Documentation, Second Edition, is valuable for training new technicians and provides a refresher course for veterans. Soil technicians contemplating the NICET or ICC certification exams will find Tim Davis' book an essential test preparation aid.

*Link
*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LXKE7RBY
*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Geotechnical Testing, Observation & Documentation, 2nd Edition*

روابط أخرى​
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1ye86ptk1​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/85628441/ca751e7/ical_Testing__Observation__and_Documentation.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|94...ting__Observation__and_Documentation.rar|9515

http://www.sendspace.com/file/iozq20

http://ifile.it/ft5g6i1/ical_Testing__Observation__and_Documentation.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b47952d/n/ical_Testing_Observation_and_Documentation.rar​


----------



## cappotchi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Performance Based Methods for Service Life Prediction*

:56:

*Performance Based Methods for Service Life Prediction
*
_*Information
*_

Author: Per Jostein Hovde, Konrad Moser | Size: 1.85 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: RILEM | Year: 2004 | pages: 107 | ISBN: 90-6363-040-9
*
Description

*CIB W080 / RILEM 175 SLM Service Life Methodologies Prediction of Service Life for Buildings and Components

Reports compiled by
CIB W080 / RILEM 175-SLM Service Life Methodologies
Prediction of Service Life for Buildings and Components

The State of the Art Reports on methods of service life prediction have been arranged in two parts: A (Factor methods) and B (Engineering design). Each part, individually authored, is self-contained and includes a title page, table of *******s, summary, and references and may contain additional information (e.g., preface, abbreviations). References are provided in author date style and are exclusive to the Part in which they are used – they have not been cross-referenced. In order that reference can be made to a specific Table or Figure in the text, these items have been enumerated using a prefix of either A or B pertaining the part in which they are presented. Finally, pagination is continuous over the two parts.

*Link
*http://ifile.it/vyberx0/CIB W80 RILEM.pdf
or
http://www.4shared.com/document/nKzqwvbp/CIB_W80_RILEM.html

:14:​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Practitioners' guide to finite element modelling of reinforced concrete structures*


*
Practitioners' guide to finite element modelling of reinforced concrete structures*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234682.html​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Chloride Resistance of Concrete*

:56:
Chloride Resistance of Concrete

_*Information

*_Size: 2.6 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Cement Concrete & Aggregates Australia | Year: 2009 | pages: 37

*Description

*Corrosion of steel reinforcement in concrete is the most common problem affecting the durability of reinforced concrete structures. Chloride-induced corrosion is one of the main mechanisms of deterioration affecting the long-term performance of such structures1. Concrete provides physical and chemical protection to the reinforcing steel from penetrating chlorides which may cause steel depassivation leading to increased risk of steel corrosion.
The chloride resistance depends on the permeability of the concrete and the thickness of cover to the reinforcement. The integrity of the concrete cover under service load, in terms of cracking and crack width, also influences the resistance to penetrating chlorides. Corrosion of steel reinforcement is an electrochemical process. Hence electrochemical properties of concrete, such as resistivity, are important inherent properties affecting the corrosion rate of reinforcing steel.
Metha2 reconfirmed from a review of case studies that it is the permeability of concrete, rather than its chemistry, which is the key to overall durability. The causes of high permeability are not limited to poor concrete proportion but poor concreting practice, such as incomplete mixing, inadequate consolidation and curing after placement, insufficient cover to reinforcing steel, and badly constructed joints. In service, concrete may exhibit various forms of cracking for reasons such as settlement, premature loading, overloads, and repeated impact. To obtain long-term durability of concrete marine structures, the control of concrete cracking in service through proper mix proportioning and concreting practice is of as much importance as the control of concrete permeability.
This report discusses the various factors affecting chloride resistance of concrete, mechanisms of chloride transport, related test methods and performance specifications. It also assesses additional measures to enhance the chloride resistance of concrete.

*Link
*
http://ifile.it/j51247i/ChlorideResistance.pdf
or
http://www.4shared.com/document/7FzTHL4r/ChlorideResistance.html

:14:​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ACI 351.3R-04 Foundations for Dynamic Equipment*

ACI 351.3R-04
Foundations for Dynamic Equipment
​
*Information

*
Author: ACI Committee 351 | Size: 610 KB | Format: PDF | Publisher: American Concrete Institute | Year: 2004 | pages: 63 | ISBN: 351304

*Description

*This report presents general guidance for the various design criteria, methods, and procedures of analysis, design, and construction applied to dynamic equipment foundations. As an engineering aid to those persons engaged in the design of foundations for machinery, this document presents many current practices in the engineering, construction, repair, and upgrade of dynamic equipment foundations.

*Keywords:* amplitude; concrete; foundation; reinforcement; vibration. 
*Link:7: :7:
*http://www.2shared.com/document/fh7bG__3/ACI_3513R_04_-Foundations-for-.html
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?pql9t7g2agnrsod​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Building Acoustics*

*Building Acoustics*

*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234736.html#post1949490​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Wet Basement Manual by AE Maurice*

*
:56:
Wet Basement Manual by AE Maurice
*
*Description

*Product Description

A comprehensive tool for preventing and solving a variety of moisture problems in residential and commercial basements. Detailed instructions and illustrations on topics including French drains, leaking basement windows, stone foundations, downgrade slopes, downspout water, radon, water seepage and more. 

Product Details

Paperback: 70 pages 
Publisher: Aberdeen Group; 2 edition (April 1, 1999) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0924659505 
ISBN-13: 978-0924659508

*Link :15:
*
http://www.4shared.com/document/fxxWoIjD/Wet_Basement_Manual_by_AE_Maur.html

:14:​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتمني ان تعم الفائدة للحميع ومعا لرقي بمجتمعنا الى رحب الاسلام*


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Passive Energy Dissipation Systems in Structural Engineering*







*Passive Energy Dissipation Systems in Structural Engineering

**Description*


by: T. T. Soong, G. F. Dargush 

# Hardcover: 368 pages
# Publisher: Wiley (April 1997)
# Language: English
# ISBN-10: 0471968218
# ISBN-13: 978-0471968214
# Product Dimensions: 23.9 x 16.3 x 2.6 inches
# Shipping Weight: 1.6 pounds

One of the principal challenges in structural engineering concerns the development of innovative design concepts to better protect structures, together with their occupants and *******s, from the damaging effects of destructive environmental forces including those due to winds, waves and earthquakes. Passive energy dissipation devices, when incorporated into a structure, absorb or consume a portion of the input energy,thereby reducing energy dissipation demand on primary structural members and minimizing possible structural damage. This book is a unified treatment of passive energy dissipation systems. Basic principles, mathematical modeling, practical considerations, implementation issues and structural applications are discussed for each major device type. Numerous examples and case studies are included.
From the Publisher
Passive energy dissipation is one of the structural protective systems used to strengthen existing structures by incorporating devices that are intended to absorb or consume a port of the input energy, thereby reducing energy dissipation demand on primary structural members and minimising possible structural damage. All major types of energy dissipation device are presented and discussed in this book, including those currently installed in structures throughout the world as well as possible future developments in the field.

*Links
:15:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/85697927/01a0d49/pssv_enrg_diss_sys_str_eng.rar.html
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b47b47g/n/pssv_enrg_diss_sys_str_eng_rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/eC0r-YbP/Pssv_Enrg_Diss_Sys_Str_Eng.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/433806919/pssv_enrg_diss_sys_str_eng.rar
http://uploading.com/files/2bb7ac6b/Pssv_Enrg_Diss_Sys_Str_Eng.rar/
http://ifile.it/bltn8sk/Pssv_Enrg_Diss_Sys_Str_Eng.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AFL46UDM
http://depositfiles.com/files/ohfs15iu2
http://www.fileserve.com/file/RkrHhHH
http://ifile.it/k2eigcp/0471968218.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?l3mykhzmlzo​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Advanced Reinforced Concrete Design*

*Advanced Reinforced Concrete Design
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234786.html#post1949847*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Metals Handbook Desk Edition 2nd Edition*

*Metals Handbook Desk Edition 2nd Edition
*_
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234761.html

_ 
:12:
​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*Principles of Structural Stability Theory*

*Principles of Structural Stability Theory

*
_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234807.html#post1949940_

​


----------



## cappotchi (29 نوفمبر 2010)

http://members.ziggo.nl/wolsink/


----------



## cappotchi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*
Principles and Practice of Structural Equation Modeling*

Second Edition

and

*Canada Mortgage And Housing Corporation "Canadian Wood Frame House Construction"

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234941.html#post1951036

:7:​
​


----------



## cappotchi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Smart Technologies for Safety Engineering*

Smart Technologies for Safety Engineering



http://books.google.com/books?id=3u...+for+Safety+Engineering&hl=fr&sitesec=reviews 
Size: 13.8 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Wiley | Year: 2008 | pages: 350 | ISBN: 0470058463

*Description

*​Smart technologies comprise a dynamic new interdisciplinary research field that encompasses a wide spectrum of engineering applications including, but not limited to, intelligent structures and materials, actuators, sensors and structural observability, control systems and software tools for the design of adaptive structures. Smart technologies focus on the issues surrounding the safety and integrity of engineering systems.

*Link

*http://depositfiles.com/files/mcr0nfqcf
or
http://www.filesonic.com/file/36866817/0470058463.rar​


----------



## cappotchi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Analysing Architecture*

Analysing Architecture





Author: Simon Unwin | Size: 34,3 MB | Format: PDF | Year: 2001 | pages: 296 | ISBN: 0203880900
*
Description

*Clear and accessible, Analysing Architecture opens a fresh way to understanding architecture. It offers a unique ‘notebook’ of architectural strategies to present an engaging introduction to elements and concepts in architectural design. Beautifully illustrated throughout with the author’s original drawings, examples are drawn from across the world and many periods of architectural history (from prehistoric times to the recent past) to illustrate analytical themes and to show how drawing can be used to study architecture. Since its first edition appeared in 1997, Analysing Architecture has established itself internationally as one of the key texts in architectural education.

This third edition includes a new section discussing the ways analyzing examples cultivates a capacity for design. Original chapters have been expanded, new case studies added, and the format rearranged for additional clarity. The bibliography of recommended supplementary reading has also been extended.

In Analysing Architecture, Simon Unwin clearly identifies the key elements of architecture and conceptual themes apparent in buildings and relevant to other works of architecture such as gardens and cities. He describes ideas for use in the active process of design. Breaking down the grammar of architecture into themes and ‘moves’, Unwin exposes its underlying patterns to reveal the organizational strategies that lie beneath the superficial appearances of buildings.

Exploring buildings as results of the interaction of people with the world around them, Analysing Architecture offers a definition of architecture as ‘identification of place’ and provides a greater understanding of architecture as a creative discipline. This book presents a powerful impetus for readers to develop their own capacities for architectural design. It will also be of use to all those with an interest in the human occupation of and involvement with space – anthropologists, archaeologists, film-makers, installation artists, planners, urban designers, politicians.

*Link
*http://uploading.com/files/bcd92dd2/0203880900Architect.rar

http://www.filesonic.com/file/36851599/0203880900Architect.rar

http://depositfiles.com/files/gsrxcj797​http://books.google.com/books?id=iP2DPMUD3m0C&dq=Analysing+Architecture&hl=fr&sitesec=reviews


----------



## cappotchi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Building Services Pocket Book*

Building Services Pocket Book



http://books.google.com/books?id=asOIMYipjcMC&dq=Building+Services+Pocketbook&hl=fr&sitesec=reviews ​
Author: John Knight and W.P. Jones | Size: 2.5 MB | Format: PDF | Year: 2004 | pages: 424 | ISBN: 0750657855


Building Services Pocket Book is a unique compendium of essential data, techniques and procedures, best practice, and underpinning knowledge. This makes it an essential tool for engineers involved in the design and day-to-day running of mechanical services in buildings, and a valuable reference for managers, students and engineers in related fields.

This pocket reference gives the reader access to the knowledge and knowhow of the team of professional engineers who wrote the sixteen chapters that cover all aspects of mechanical building services. Topic coverage includes heating systems, ventilation, air conditioning, refrigeration, fans, ductwork, pipework and plumbing, drainage, and fire protection. The result is a comprehensive guide covering the selection of HVAC systems, and the design process from initial drafts through to implementation.

The second edition builds on the success of this popular guide with references to UK and EU legislation fully updated throughout, and coverage fully in line with the latest CIBSE guides.

* The essential toolkit for design engineers, maintenance engineers and students
* Fully updated edition complies with latest UK and EU legislation
* Key mechanical building services data and procedures in one handy 
volume

:15:
http://uploading.com/files/mcf446a6/0750657855_Building_Services_2E.rar/

http://www.filesonic.com/file/36883941/0750657855_Building_Services_2E.rar

http://depositfiles.com/files/w1x2wfai9​


----------



## cappotchi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Wood Structure and Environment*

*:75:
Wood Structure and Environment

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234945.html
*​


----------



## زانا سواره (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أحسن الله اليك 
وجزاك الله خيرا
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Finite Elements: An Introduction*

*



**Finite Elements: An Introduction 
J. Tinsley Oden, Eric B. Becker, Graham F. Carey

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234977.html
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Prestressed Concrete Analysis and Design, Fundamentals, 2nd ed*

*





**Prestressed Concrete Analysis and Design, Fundamentals, 2nd ed
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235069.html*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*An Introduction to Soil Dynamics Theory and Applications of Transport in Porous Media*

*






**An Introduction to Soil Dynamics 
Theory and Applications of Transport in Porous Media


 *http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235139.html

​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Spatial Contact Problems in Geotechnics: Boundary-Element Method*

*Spatial Contact Problems in Geotechnics: Boundary-Element Method 
(Foundations of Engineering Mechanics)


**






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235150.html#post1952837
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Statistics for Engineers: An Introduction*

*:77:
Statistics for Engineers: An Introduction

**



*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235155.html#post1952861

:13:​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Random seas and design of maritime structures (Advanced series on ocean engineering, vol. 15,2nd Ed.*






*Random seas and design of maritime structures 
(Advanced series on ocean engineering, vol. 15,2nd Ed.) 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235182.html#post1953080

*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Manual for the design of plain masonry in building structures to Eurocode 6*

*





**Manual for the design of plain masonry in building structures to Eurocode 6

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235216.html#post1953256*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Geotechnique Journal Articles*





*

Geotechnique Journal Articles 1986-1993*
*Geotechnique Journal Articles 1993-1999

:15:

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235211.html#post1953318*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Reliability, Life Testing and the Prediction of Service Lives: For Engineers and Scientists*

*Reliability, Life Testing and the Prediction of Service Lives: For Engineers and Scientists






:15:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235287.html

:13:

*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Fresh and hardened properties of self-consolidating fiber reinforced concrete*

*FRESH AND HARDENED PROPERTIES OF SELF-CONSOLIDATING FIBER REINFORCED CONCRETE

:15:

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235288.html

:14:
​


----------



## cappotchi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Wastewater Hydraulics, Theory and Practice*

*Wastewater Hydraulics, Theory and Practice






:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235289.html

:55:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Wastewater Hydraulics - Theory and Practice 1st Ed. by Willi H. Hager*

*Wastewater Hydraulics - Theory and Practice 

1st Ed. by Willi H. Hager
**
**






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235289.html
*​


----------



## cappotchi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Soils in Construction, 5th Edition*

_*
Soils in Construction, 5th Edition

*_






:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235407.html#post1954808​


----------



## cappotchi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Geotechnical Testing Observation & Documentation, 2nd Edition*

*Geotechnical Testing Observation & Documentation, 2nd Edition






:15:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235410.html#post1954820
*​


----------



## cappotchi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Encyclopedia of Earth Science*

*Encyclopedia of Earth Science*​* 
**





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235411.html#post1954824
*​


----------



## cappotchi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Seismic Analysis of Structures (Datta*

*Seismic Analysis of Structures (Datta*​*





:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235415.html#post1954842
*​


----------



## Y_aliraqi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا اعرف كيف اصف هذه المجموعة الرائعة .. الله يزيدك على كل حرف كتبتة بهذا الموضوع يا غالي 

*


----------



## Jamal (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Optimization of Finite Dimensional Structures*

*





**Optimization of Finite Dimensional Structures

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235980.html
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Methods of Structural Analysis*

*Methods of Structural Analysis

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235975.html
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Gypsum : connecting science and technology*

*



*
* 
Gypsum : connecting science and technology

:15:
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235993.html#post1959676*
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Mechanics of Fibrous Composites*

*





Mechanics of Fibrous Composites

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235994.html#post1959683*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Metallic Materials: Physical, Mechanical, and Corrosion Properties (Corrosion Technology*

*





 

Metallic Materials: Physical, Mechanical, and Corrosion Properties (Corrosion Technology

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236015.html#post1959855

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Metal Failures: Mechanisms, Analysis, Prevention*

*





Metal Failures: Mechanisms, Analysis, Prevention

:15:
**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236013.html#post1959842

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Polymers in Cementitious Materials*

*





Polymers in Cementitious Materials

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236021.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*Fracture Mechanics Testing Methods for Polymers, Adhesives and Composites*

*



*

* Fracture Mechanics Testing Methods for Polymers, Adhesives and Composites *

*(European Structural Integrity Society) (European Structural Integrity Society

:15:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236030.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*From Charpy to Present Impact Testing*

*





From Charpy to Present Impact Testing
 (European Structural Integrity Society

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236030.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*Architecture in Detail II*

*Architecture in Detail II*

*





:15:

**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236167.html#post1961055

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*Offshore Maule, Chile Magnitude 8.8*

*



*​
* Offshore Maule, Chile Magnitude 8.8


:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236165.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*The 3rd ASIA Conference on Earthquake Engineering-Proceedings*

*



​
The 3rd ASIA Conference on Earthquake Engineering-Proceedings


:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236163.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*Reservoir Compartmentalization (Geological Society Special Publication 347*

*





Reservoir Compartmentalization
(Geological Society Special Publication 347

:15::15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236181.html#post1961200

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*





Six-minute solutions for civil PE exam geotechnical problems

:15::15:

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236183.html#post1961210

:84:
​


----------



## cappotchi (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*Review of Problems Associated with the Construction of Cast-in-place Concrete Piles*

*Review of Problems Associated with the Construction of Cast-in-place Concrete Piles

:15::15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236185.html#post1961232

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*Groundwater Treatment Technology*

*





Groundwater Treatment Technology

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236322.html#post1962398

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenviromental engineering 2008*

*Journal of Geotechnical and Geoenviromental engineering 2008

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236328.html#post1962452

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*Journal of Computers and Geotechnics 2008*

*





Journal of Computers and Geotechnics 2008

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236324.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*Slope Stability and Stabilization Methods*

*






Slope Stability and Stabilization Methods


:15::15::15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236385.html#post1962983

:84:
​*​


----------



## bboumediene (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جازاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alqahtani (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اسال الله ان يجعل خدمتك لهؤلاء الناس في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## cappotchi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Advanced civil infrastructure materials*

*





Advanced civil infrastructure materials

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236512.html#post1964220

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*TR 3 Alkali Silica Reaction*

*





TR 3 Alkali Silica Reaction

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236520.html#post1964259

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Handbookof Machine Foundations*

*



*​*Handbookof Machine Foundations

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236462.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Soil Behaviour and Critical State Soil Mechanics*

*






Soil Behaviour and Critical State Soil Mechanics


:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236585.html#post1964736

:84:
​*​


----------



## cappotchi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Reinforced Concrete Slabs*

*





Reinforced Concrete Slabs

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t236582.html#post1964717
:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Water and Wastewater Engineering*

*





Water and Wastewater Engineering

**:15:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237014.html#post1967969

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Numerical Modelling of Discrete Materials in Geotechnical Engineering*

*




Numerical Modelling of Discrete Materials in Geotechnical Engineering Civil Engineering and Earth Sciences: Proceedings of the First International UDEC/3DEC ... Germany, 29 September - 1 October

:15::15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237046.html#post1968202

:84::84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Steel Construction Institute-Collection*

*Steel Construction Institute-Collection
Size: 157.31 MB

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237016.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Deepexacavation in Clay (A short Course)*

*Deepexacavation in Clay (A short Course)
with Professor Wong Kai Sin Nanyang Technological University, Singapore

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237059.html#post1968278

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Marine Geotechnics - By : H.G. Poulos*


*





Marine Geotechnics - By : H.G. Poulos

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237063.html#post1968297

:84:

*​


----------



## civil sust (11 ديسمبر 2010)

civil sust قال:


> نبغاه في رابط غير الرابد شير


شباب؟


----------



## cappotchi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Civil Engineering Standard Method of Measurement 2nd Ed.*

*







Civil Engineering Standard Method of Measurement 2nd Ed.

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237192.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Durability of Strain-Hardening Fibre-Reinforced Cement-Based Composites (SHCC)*







*Durability of Strain-Hardening Fibre-Reinforced Cement-Based Composites (SHCC)

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237195.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Construction Materials: Their Nature and Behaviour*

*





Construction Materials: Their Nature and Behaviour

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237199.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Physics of Strength and Fracture Control: Adaptation of Engineering Materials and Structures*






*Physics of Strength and Fracture Control: Adaptation of Engineering Materials and Structures

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237242.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*The structural use of steelwork in buildings*

*THE STRUCTURAL USE OF STEELWORK IN BUILDINGS

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237246.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*Introduction to structural dynamics and aeroelasticity*

*





Introduction to structural dynamics and aeroelasticity


:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237402.html

:14:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*Giberson Beam: a classic lumped plasticity model for nonlinear analysis*

*Giberson Beam: a classic lumped plasticity model for nonlinear analysis

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237415.html

:14:

*​


----------



## cappotchi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*Ground Motions and Soil Liquefaction During Earthquakes - Seed et Idriss*

*






Ground Motions and Soil Liquefaction During Earthquakes - Seed et Idriss

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237415.html

:14::14:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*





LANDMARKS IN EARTH REINFORCEMENT

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237425.html

:14:
 *​


----------



## mohamed abdelhamee (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندسين المشرفين على روعة الأداء والمتابعة


----------



## cappotchi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*




Bridge Foundations and Substructures (Building Research…Edmund C. Hambly​​ 
 (Building Research Establishment Report)
By Building Research Establishment

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237532.html

:84:
 *​


----------



## cappotchi (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*Computational Methods in Earthquake Engineering (Computational Methods in Applied Sciences)*





*Computational Methods in Earthquake Engineering 
(Computational Methods in Applied Sciences) **

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237538.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*Design-Comparisons-Between-Sap2000-and-Safe

*





*Getting started with sap2000 V.14

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237753.html

:84:
*​​


----------



## cappotchi (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*Geotechnical aspects of pavementsfor Foundation Design*

*






Geotechnical aspects of pavementsfor Foundation Design

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237750.html

:84:
​*​


----------



## cappotchi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*Structural Dynamic - Lecture*

_Structural Dynamic - Lecture_

INFORMATION

​Structural Dynamic - Lecture
By G.L. Fenves from ROSE SCHOOL

SIZE : ~77 MB.


:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238706.html#post1980862

:84:
​


----------



## cappotchi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*Advances in Building Technology*

*





Advances in Building Technology

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238596.html#post1980864

:84:
*​


----------



## Mosab manaseer (19 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيكو العافية


----------



## cappotchi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*Design Guidelines for Ductility and Drift Limits*

*Design Guidelines for Ductility and Drift Limits

** Author: Bertero et al | Size: ~7 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: EERC UC Berkeley | Year: 1991 | pages: 152*

*:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238740.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*Integrity Testing in Piling Practice (CIRIA Report 144, 1997)*

*
Integrity Testing in Piling Practice (CIRIA Report 144, 1997)

Author: MJ Turner | Size: 12.4 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: CIRIA | Year: 1997 | pages: 336 | ISBN: 086017 473 5


:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238753.html

**
:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

_*
*_
_* Laboratory shear strength of soil: STP740*_


 Author: Yong RN, Townsend FC | Size: 11.3 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: ASTM | Year: 1981 | pages: 720 | ISBN: 978-0-8031-0789-2

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238864.html

:12:​ ​


----------



## cappotchi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*Damage and Interfacial Debonding in Composites (Studies in Applied Mechanics)*

*





Damage and Interfacial Debonding in Composites (Studies in Applied Mechanics)

Author: George Z. Voyiadjis, David H. Allen | Size: 9.5 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Elsevier Science Pub Co | Year: 1996 | pages: 284 | ISBN: 978-0-444-82338-0

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238875.html

:12:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*Non-Linear Mechanics of Materials*

*





Non-Linear Mechanics of Materials
**
Publisher: Springer | Pages: 433 | 2010-01-01 | | PDF | 9 MB

:15:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238882.html

:14:
**
*​


----------



## أ حمد جميل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم
أود ان يفيدنى احد الزملاء اين اجد كتاب يتحدث عن
أماكن وصلات الحديد للكمرات الخرسانية ذات البحور اكبر من 12 متر
حيث أطول سيخ متاح بالسوق هو 12 متر فقط ​


----------



## cappotchi (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*Modern Railway Track-1st Edition*

*Modern Railway Track-1st Edition







:15:


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239321.html

:84:​*​


----------



## cappotchi (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*Engineering Acoustics, An Introduction to Noise Control*

*:84:





Engineering Acoustics, An Introduction to Noise Control

Author: Michael Moser, S. Zimmermann, R. Ellis | Size: 23.2 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Springer | Year: 2009 | pages: 550 | ISBN: 9783540927228

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t239493.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 يناير 2011)

*Earth and Rockfill Dams by C. Kutzner, 1997*

*


​ 



​ 










Earth and Rockfill Dams by C. Kutzner, 1997

Author: Christian Kutzner | Size: 22 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Taylor & Francis | Year: 1997 | pages: 342 | ISBN: ISBN-13: 978-9054106821

**Link

**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241134.html

:12:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 يناير 2011)

*Direct Methods for Sparse Linear Systems*

*


​ 



​ **



*​





Direct Methods for Sparse Linear Systems

Author: Timothy A. Davis | Size: 10.5 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Society for Industrial and Applied Mathematic | Year: 2006 | pages: 217 | ISBN: 0898716136

*Link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241186.html

:12:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (1 يناير 2011)

*Structural Lightweight Aggregate Concrete*

*


​ 



​ 










Structural Lightweight Aggregate Concrete

Author: JOHN L.CLARKE (Editor) | Size: 2.7 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Blackie Academic & Professional, an imprint of Chapman & Hall | Year: 1993 | pages: 161 |ISBN: 0-203-79590-3; 0 7514 0006 8

**Link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241185.html

:13:
*​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (2 يناير 2011)

thank you is too little to say to you


----------



## cappotchi (3 يناير 2011)

*Unsaturated Soils*

*








​ 










Unsaturated Soils


Authors: E. J. Murray and V. Sivakumar
 Pages 304
 Year : 2010
 Publisher : Wiley - Blackwell


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241596.html#post2004114

:84:​


----------



## cappotchi (3 يناير 2011)

*Fundamentals of Composite Materials*

*



*

*



​*
*​*​*



*​*



*​* 
** Fundamentals of Composite Materials*​*Author: Vincent K. Choo | Size: 8.3 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Knowen Academic Press | Year: 1990 | pages: 313 | ISBN: 0929785002


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241402.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (3 يناير 2011)

*Fundamentals of Composite Materials*

*


​ 



​ 










Direct Methods for Sparse Linear Systems

Author: Timothy A. Davis | Size: 10.5 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Society for Industrial and Applied Mathematic | Year: 2006 | pages: 217 | ISBN: 0898716136

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241186.html


:84:​ *​


----------



## cappotchi (5 يناير 2011)

*Material Properties under Intensive Dynamic Loading*

*









​ 











Material Properties under Intensive Dynamic Loading

Author: Zhernokletov, Mikhail V.; Glushak, B. L. (Eds.) | Size: 18 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Springer | Year: 2006 | pages: 421 | ISBN: 978-3-540-36844-1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241991.html

:84:
*​


----------



## cappotchi (5 يناير 2011)

*Nanoengineering of Structural, Functional and Smart Materials*

*








​ 












Nanoengineering of Structural, Functional and Smart Materials

Author: Editors: Mark J. Schulz; Ajit D. Kelkar; Mannur J. Sundaresan | Size: 32.3 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: CRC Press | Year: 2005 | pages: 736 | ISBN: 9780849316531

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t241992.html

:13:
*​


----------



## مهندس لؤي درزي (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب الرائعة والمفيدة


----------



## civil sust (16 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

احببت ان اضع بين ايديكم كود الاحمال الاردني وبعض المراجع الاجنبية
وهي من اقوى المراجع التي قراتهاء

كود الاحمال الاردني:
http://www.4shared.com/get/7zhi6gNP/___online.html;jsessionid=9446319A3AAF7C9A7C50040DF6FEC774.dc216

كتاب نيلسون تصصميم خرسانة مسلحة:
http://www.mediafire.com/?iqvkf6dy5dy415u#2

متاب ناوي تصصميم خرسانة مسلحة:
http://www.4shared.com/file/50880962/72bcb898/Reinforced_Concrete__A_Fundame.html?s=1

كتاب مكورماك تصصميم خرسانة مسلحة:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XJ7KQMKL
:73:


والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير مشكوووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو بسمله (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى اريد هذا البرنامج لاننى تعبت من كثرة البحث عنه ولم اجده 
SIEMENS SIMATIC STEP 7 Professional Edition v5.5


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asdawad (12 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم يا اخوانى اريد كتاب موسلى لتصميم الخرسانه بالكود البريطانى(النسخه الخامسه او السادسه)


----------



## MOHAMED SHNAWE (5 مايو 2011)

هل سيعمل التحميل ام لا الله وحده اعلم عموما ساجرب


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكراا بارك الله بك


----------



## خيطو (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير
و عاشت سورية


----------



## ENG.SUFYAN (21 مايو 2011)

thnx every one 
really it is grt website 4 me and all
thnx


----------



## humada (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## احمدالزيادي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو من اخو توضيح التحميل لان الصفحه تظهر بدون تحميل وشكرآ


----------



## alwax60 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

lord1976 قال:


> reinforced concrete: Design theory and examples
> 
> by: Prab bhatt, t.j. Macginley, ban seng choo
> 
> ...


الف شكر على مجهودك بس لو سمحت ممكن تعيد رفع هذا الكتاب لانه مش موجود...ضروري جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Nadher 1 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا والله كتب رائعة جدا 
واذا ممكن رفع كتب مهمة جدا واحتاجها في عملي 
groundwater and seepage 
by Milton Harr
وكذلك كتاب 
foundation Analysis and Design 
by Bowles 4th edition )4th edition)
وكتاب 
Analytical and computer methods in foundation engineering
by Bowles
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## خيطو (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم من سوريا


----------



## خيطو (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*Fundamentals of Vibrations*

*Fundamentals of Vibrations*​ 



*L.Meirovitch*​





*



*​ 


*dl *​ 



*http://www.4shared.com/document/UE0rzSpe/Fundamentals_of_Vibrations_-_L.html*​ 




*or*​ 




*http://hotfile.com/dl/132189496/d77...ions_-_L.Meirovitch-hor4sciences.net.pdf.html*​ 


or


http://www.fileserve.com/file/YZ4P7jB
​ 

*pass if needed : hor4sciences.net*​


----------



## خيطو (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*Structural Engineering Water Tanks*

*Structural Engineering Water Tanks*​*gene gopenko*​​*pic not available*​​*download link*​​*http://www.4shared.com/file/155990012/44cf644/Structural_Engineering_Water_T.html*​​*http://hotfile.com/dl/132193066/b4230f6/Structural_Engineering_Water_Tanks-hor4science.net.rar.html*​​​*http://www.fileserve.com/file/vBRHCw3**

*​​​*or*​​​​*http://www.filesonic.com/file/2543218771*​


----------



## عبدو8093 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان...ارجو افادتي وبالصور لو سمحتوا عن انواع الشورينغ...لاني بحثت في النت ومالقيت غير ثلاثة انواع لكن في سؤال في بلدية دبي يقول عدد اربعة انواع من الشورينغ ...وهذا الموقع استفيد منه :
http://theconstructor.org/practical-guide/shoring-and-its-types/4633/


----------



## المهندس ابو بلال (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## خيطو (29 ديسمبر 2011)

أخواني , ترقبوا مجموعة جديدة من الكتب​


----------



## hobart (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الخير الكثير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (13 فبراير 2012)

كتب اكثر من رائعة جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (15 فبراير 2012)

من رايى ان يتم تقسيم السيخ ال12 متر مثلا 9و3متر او 6و6 او 8و4 وبالنسبة للبحور اكبر من 12 متر مثلا نضع سيخ 8 متر ثم سيخ 9 والوصلةفى المتر الاول فى السيخ 9 متر وهكذا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mostafatecheng (29 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## memo-eng (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

مشكورين والله


----------



## samh71 (24 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ThatGuy (25 مايو 2012)

كتب اكثر من رائعة جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (26 مايو 2012)

*Wei-Wen Yu*Cold-Formed Steel Design​http://www.4shared.com/get/_KQX927U/Cold_formed_Steel_Design_by_We.html

*
*


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (29 مايو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/get/4_w2AXhv/Geology_for_Civil_Engineer_-_M.html another link للمشاركة رقم 84 الصفحة رقم 9


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (29 مايو 2012)

another link for Geotechnical and Geophisical Site Characterization Huang & Mayne


http://www.4shared.com/office/C18oBpU1/Geotechnical_and_Geophysical_S.html


----------



## AHMED ELDAMALAWY (29 مايو 2012)

Computational Mesomechanics of Composites


LEON MISHNAEVSKY JR
 الصفحةرقم 9 another link http://www.4shared.com/get/5fM8GC8a/structural_masonry_designers_m.html


----------



## قصاص الاتر (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هل من الممكن مساعدتي في ايجاد كتاب Probabilities and Statistics for Engineers and Scientists, by Anthony J. Hayter الطبعة الثالثة؟؟؟ وبوركتم


----------



## معمر السمومي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## alkumzary (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ابداع متواصل


----------



## alkumzary (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يخليك أخ خيطو ممكن ترفع Design of Water Supply Pipe Network مرة ثانية بارك الله فيك thanx


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الكم الجميل من الكتب وفقك الله لكل خير و لدي بعض الاضافة بعض الروابط لا تعمل لعدد كبير من الكتب الرجاء حل المشكلة


----------



## kou_bra (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Examples in Structural Analysis*



خيطو قال:


> Examples in Structural Analysis ​
> Willi McKenzie ​
> Taylor & Francis | 2006-10-16 | ISBN: 0415370531 | 707 pages | PDF | 27 MB​
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

ممكن اعادة الرفع تقبلوا التحية


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع الا ان العديد من الكتب لايمكن تحميلها بسبب دعوى من السيستم مثل

*V. S. Ramachandran
and
James J. Beaudoin لذا ارجو اعادة رفعها مرة ثانية
*


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو اعادة رفع الكتاب لاهميته.. Durability Design of Concrete Structures in Severe environments​


----------



## ALAA KI (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة,, ممكن كتاب(structural steel design (4th للمؤلف J.C. Mc.cormac اذا متوفر عندك


----------



## معمر السمومي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوور اخي العزيز


----------



## معمر السمومي (4 أبريل 2014)

thank you


----------



## الليبي2008 (28 يناير 2015)

ممكن اعادة رفع روابط الملفات لانها لاتعمل


----------



## حيدر ناصر (15 مارس 2017)

*العراق*

حكومة نجد والحجاز راعية الإرهاب في المنطقة و من المؤسف جدا ان يحكم هؤلاء الجهلة شعبا له تأريخ عريق بالشجاعة والكرم .


----------

